# Black Sails over Freeport [OCC]



## Karl Green (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry all... after some thought I am going for LESS house rules. Just to make it simple  Simple is good for me and you  Anyway the stuff for NPC and treasure remains the same... AND I would not mind if spellcaster would multiclass so I will leave that stuff in there... Also I sort of like the Corruption/Taint rules from Oriental Adventure so I will still be using some of that... otherwise...

OK then Black Sails over Freeport

I posted some for character creation over in the Rogues Gallery. Any questions please post them here. I will be ready to start in a couple of days... a week at the most, depending on you 

Here is the character creation stuff again...

*Character Creation*. 
OK so I will be starting up a Freeport game in a few days (max of a week) and here is the basic info for character creation. I don’t want to go overboard with stuff but I do what to sort of “keep the feel” of what I think Freeport is about. So anyway…

5th level. 
32 points Attribute buying (remember the +1 stat at 4th level). 
Hit Points – max at first level, then d4 =2; d6 =4, d8 =6, d10 =8, d12 =10 hit points each level after. 
4000 gold pieces in starting funds (NOTE you will have 2d6 gold pieces to start the game; any funds you do not spend out of your starting wealth will be lost). 
All classes and races from the PHB 3.5 are allowed. Classes from the Complete Warrior area also allowed. Prestige classes found in the DMG 3.5 and the CW are also allowed EXCEPT for Forgotten Realms specific ones (Red Wizards, Purple Knights and one or two others I can't remember right now). I might allow them with changes so ask first.   
Multiclassing Spell-casters: I think I would prefer pure spellcasters (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer and Wizards) to take a level or two in some other non pure spellcasting class. This will limit the upper powered spells I think in a good way. BUT to help compensate a bit, the *number of spells you can cast a day* will be your total *character level*. This will not let you cast higher level spells, only additional spells (i.e. a 3rd level wizard/2nd level fighter would be able to cast four cantrips, three 1st level and two 2nd level spells). Wizards learn one additional spell each time they take a non-wizard level and sorcerers learn their spells at their *total character level* (but again can’t cast higher level spells until they reach they Sorcerers level needed). I will allow exceptions to this though… Elves can always be full level Wizards or Sorcerers (and the Elf’s preferred classes now should be Wizards and Sorcerer). And Humans can also have full levels in any of these classes, just because they are Humans.    
Limit on magical items (mostly from limiting your starting wealth, but no more then a couple potions or scrolls people).  
The gods worshipped in this world are those found in the Player’s Handbook. Freeport also has its patron god of Pirates and Privateers called Harrimast (CN; priest: any Chaotic; Spheres - Air, Travel, War, Water; Favored Weapon: Cutlass)
Alignment – any nonevil. 

*Magic is rare but potent*

First NPC spellcaster are rare(r). I will be modifying most of the NPC listed as spellcasters to either non-spellcaster or maybe Adepts or maybe just lowering their level. Also for NPC spellcaster, metamagical and creations feats will either be disallowed or will be rare… in most cases. There are some magical items that I really do like (like the Figure Heads mounted onto ships that might give them some magical effects) that I will continue and might make cheaper only because they add favor. 

The Player Characters; being the exceptional people that they are will still be able to take normal classes and can take any creation feat or metamagic feat. I would ask that you limit them somewhat to better fit the world but with a good reason I can accept most. 

I will also reduce the amount of magic given out as treasure. The PCs must rely more on mundane equipment, or take the time to make their own magic items. Remember that I will look at CR ratings of monsters and will watch this close. 

Lastly, evil spells and necromantic spells (save a few) cause taint, ala OA. If you have one of these spells and cast it I will start to let you know about what happens 

*Brief World Info*
(note that I am big fan of the Warhammer world, so my world will have a bit of that feel, so any similarities are strictly intentional)

Freeport is situated around this world’s equator, on a chain of islands fairly far from any large land mass. Founded as a pirate haven almost 800 years ago, in the last two hundred years it has transformed itself to a hub of trading and commerce. The Old World is to the west, about 10 days away by sailing ship. It is homeland to Humans, Halflings, Dwarves, Wood Elves, Gnomes and all manner of Orc-Kind. There are a fairly large number of different independent nations here, with early renaissance, late-middle ages feel to them. Feudalism is dying, and merchants and traders, guilds and craftsmen are coming into their own. Cities have grown in importance, and travel and exploration is all the rage. South of these nations are the lands of the desert princes (many nations and city states). Great traders in silk and spices, they a proud and courteous people. It is said that farther west, perhaps another month or so of sailing is the land of Khaina, and exotic land of mystics said to be ruled by dragons and living gods. To the northwest, about 3 weeks sailing is a set of large islands (England/Ireland sized, but 4 or 5 total) with a strong Norsemen feel, called Northolt. They tend to raid throughout the seas in their dragonships. To the northeast about a two weeks away is a huge island called Tir na Quin, the elven sea-nation. The elves pry the seas in the eloquent ships that often have a bird or fish motif and are great traders and explorers. They island is off-limits to all non-elves (and dark elves) but they freely trade with anyone… just else where. Another two weeks farther northeast is Darnekk na Quin, a desolate land of rock and ice, home to the Dark Sidhe Quin, the Dark Elves. Totally evil to the bone and without mercy to all but their own race, the too pry the seas… but in black ships, looking for plunder, slaves and slaughter. To the east, about four weeks away is the newly discovered continent of Luseena. The lands here are mostly jungles and rainforests, filled with strange monsters and natural resources undreamed of by the old world.   

The Cutlass is a curved sword with a hand guard added… it adds +2gp to the price of a sword and adds +½ lbs and +2 to resist disarm rolls (otherwise treat as normal; may not be added to a Great Sword). 

Firearms have been introduced within the last 20 years to Freeport although they have not really caught on until the last 5 or 6 years. If anyone is interested and does not have the book, they require a Firearms Feat (allowing you to use all types of firearms), generally take 3 rounds to reload. They do fairly good damage, and only metal armor adds ½ its Armor Class protection against them (nonmetal armors offer no AC protection). I don’t not bring the book today so tomorrow I will post a few more facts about them.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

I just got done reading the Freeport Storyhour by Drnuncheon... I could be enticed to try t, but I don't have the books which is needed for Freeport?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 1, 2004)

Freeport uses the basic D&D 3.5 classes, and has a couple of new PC that's all. Nothing special required, just the feeling that it is very "Pirates of the Caribbean". There are primitive firearms, sailing ships, pirate action, etc...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd love to play in a Freeport game personally; I've never heard of Spellslinger.

And I know I can put a lot of effort into the game as well. Sounds fun, if you'll have me.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds good, amybe I can use the swashbuckler class from Complete Warrior, and make a swaggering scallywagger?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 1, 2004)

I have the Comp. Warrior book, so anything in there would be fine with me...

Spellslinger is a fantasy western... so you have Elves, Dwarves, etc from the Old World, invading the New World filled with the indigenous people called the Pack or the Grey Runners (sort of Indian Wolf-men). Technology is basically Old West 1870's. There are 3 base classes, and 6 magical-based ONE level classes (after 1st level you have to take one of the other classes). 

It is a very fun looking game but... different so hard to generate interest


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd love to play a fighter/rouge in Freeport.  While the Spellslinger setting looks interesting, I don't have the sourcebook.  As I am between jobs at the moment, I am unlikely to get it.  All this together causes me to vote Freeport.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 2, 2004)

If you'll have me I'd definitely be up for a Freeport game.  I'm all over the swashbuckling.  Why I just buckled my swash yesterday, but I'm ready to do it again 

I should warn you (and Tokiwong, since I'm in his excellent Kingdom Lost game...) that I'll be out of town for a week or more near the end of May.  I probably won't get at a computer the whole time I'm gone.  If that's a problem, I understand.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 2, 2004)

That's cool... I would not be ready to start working on Character until next week and we can see where goes from there. 

OK so it sounds like most people are mostly interested in Freeport so that is cool. I like the setting a lot also. 

If you don't have the *Freeport: City of Adventure* book that is cool. You can go to this site on Green Ronin and it gives some basic info (like the Player's Map of Freeport, some prestige classes like the Freeport Pirate, etc). 

http://www.greenronin.com/freeportfocus.shtml

I am thinking about running a short intro to Freeport before getting into the main adventure. I am not sure what level I want the game to be yet, so I will read a bunch this weekend and post character creation, etc. Monday. Right now I am leaning towards 5th level to start. All classes and races from the Players Handbook 3.5 and classes from the Complete Warrior book are available. Prestige classes from the DMG and CW that are not "world" specific should be ok also (i.e. the Red Wizards, Purple Dragon Knights, etc.) I will disallow without some changes. The world of Freeport is left rather vague, and I am inclined to leave it that way, but I will post a few basic details of the world though, when I post about character creation. 

I also like to limit magic and magical items a bit. MOST of this is going to be minor, in that I will be lowering the levels of NPC wizards, or changing the classes to Adapts, and I will be cutting back on most of their magical items. Player characters being the "heroes" that they are will not be restricted in their classes or anything but will have fewer magic items and I am going to restrict certain spells (I will post a list on Monday). I will watch the CR of monsters/NPC to make sure that this does not put them at a big disadvantage though.

I will post all this Monday (4/5/04)...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Sounds good I will be out of touch for a few days, but I will check in as soon as I can


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 3, 2004)

I would also be interested in playing in Freeport...got most of the stuff (also if you get a chance..the 7 Sea's stuff would work well with freeport ie swashbuckling arcana..tried a campain with it and the players really liked the classes..)

Also...just to let you know if others are interested also just purchased spellslinger book looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't have the Swashbuckling Adventures book... it looks interesting but I heard that it had a lot of bugs so I never picked it up. I might be willing to allow some idea into the game (feats maybe) but I want to look them over if you could post them...

heheh yes Spellslinger is pretty cool... maybe if this game takes off I will start a second in Fantasy West (or whatever you would call the world )


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey all I just posted a file over in Rogues Gallery for character creation and stuff and updated the first post with the info again.

Something else I thought about and what to do... One item of your choice can be "empowered" special for you... it will be something like the Ancestral Weapon from the Samaria in OA or the Covent Items from Midnight, etc. As you go up in levels you can "empower" this items with a bit of yourself, gaining abilities with it. It could be a weapon, a piece of armor, a cloak, etc. The item does NOT have to be magical to begin with. You can give me some suggestions but I will let you know when and if a new ability is gained from the item as the story goes along...

So chose one item and place it on your character sheet with a note to me to let me know...

Oh yea history of your character. I don't need to detailed but I would like the basics AND I would like to know how long you have been in Freeport... are you just getting off the boat or where you born here?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool I lookd at it  looks interesting


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2004)

Posted over in the Rogues Gallery and thought I would post here and ask what other thought...

---



> I really wouldn't advise messing with spellcasting in such a huge scale, unless you know what you are doing.
> 
> Just compare Wizard and Sorcerer. Wizards have bonus feats, faster access to higher spells and can learn virtually any spell in existance. They get fewer spells per day, but if you add up the numbers (for a specialist Wizard), then you'll realize, that they don't get that much fewer spells per day than a Sorcerer, really.
> 
> ...




I have played with allowing all spellcaster going spontaneously before and not really seen that much of a problem *except* at higher levels. I think that the boost that I give to Sorcerers and Bards makes up for their lost of uniqueness BUT I thought I would ask those that are playing... thoughts? Should I just shut up and play with as few as house rules as possible? I probably should for a PBP as it can be hard sometimes saying what I want and meaning what I say


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

less houserules makes for less confusion


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

Hmm yea and the sooner the change the better I suppose... sign 

OK I will update the character creation rules... MOST of this will be NPC specific and treasure...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 6, 2004)

Since I'm jumping into PbP over my head I think it'd be fun to give this a try if you are up for another character.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure... please post a character over in the Rogues Gallery. Once I get a fair number (I would say 4-6 or so) I will get the game a started.

Today I will post some more about the world and about the History of Freeport. Stay Turned


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

More History and Facts on Freeport…(I posted this over on the Gallery also)

Basic Timeline of Freeport and some extra notes...

Basic Timeline
*800 years ago*: the future city of Freeport is founded on the island of A’Val.
*370 years ago*: the Golden Age of Piracy begins
*200 years ago*: Drac and Francisco (the two most powerful pirates in Freeport at the time) lead the “Great Raid” (huge pirate attacks against the mainland)
*190 years ago*: Civil War in Freeport; Drac betrays Captain Francisco and becomes the sole ruler of the city. He forms the Captains Council, a strictly advisory board of other pirate captains and important people in the city. 
*160 years ago*: Drac dies and is succeeded by Captain Cromey.
*128 years ago*: Manipulated by Antonio Grossette, the Sea Lord Corliss increases the Captains Council to 12 members.
*105 years ago*: Marquetta becomes the fourth Sea Lord, and the first woman to hold the post.
*104 years ago*: Back Alley War begins as a power struggle between the Sea Lord and the Thieves Guild.
*101 years ago*: Sea Lord Marquetta wins the Back Ally War and the Thieves Guild is wiped out.   
*50 years ago*: Marten Drac becomes the Sea Lord, nearly bankrupting Freeport; institute the Drac succession law (only someone who can prove that they are a descendent of Captain Drac can be the Sea Lord).
*36 years ago*: Anton Drac succeeds Marten and repairs much of the damage. Crucially he does not reply the succession law.
*11 years ago*: Anton Drac assassinated by unknown forces; Milton Drac becomes the Sea Lord of Freeport.
*10 years ago*: Construction begins on the Lighthouse of Drac (called Milton’s Folly by the city folk as it is extremely expensive and takes years to build).
*this year*: Lighthouse completed; Milton Drac goes insane and is killed along with three on the Captains Council; the succession crisis begins… 


Equipment Price Note: the *Spyglass* cost 100gp

Firearm Basics: require Weapon Proficiency (firearms). It takes 3 rounds to reload a firearm (the feat *Firearm Drill* prereq DEX13, lowers the time to reload by one round; can be taken twice). Black power horns sell for 50gp for 2lbs. It takes one ounce of powered for all pistols, muskets and musketoons. Grenade Launchers require two ounces, and swivel guns require four ounces.  
PISTOLS
Dragon FP (500gp, dam 2d8, crit 20/x3, Rng 20ft, Wt 4lb, Type P) ammo shots (10) 3gp, 2 lbs
Privateer FP (400gp, dam 2d6, crit 20/x3, Rng 30ft, Wt 3lbs Type P) ammo shots (10) 3gp, 2 lbs
Stinger FP (100gp, dam 2d4, crit 20/x3. Rng 10ft, Wt 1lb, Type P) ammo shots (10) 2gp, 1 lb
MUSKET
Gorgon GG (500gp, dam 3d6, crit 20/x3, Rng 50ft, Wt 10lbs, Type P) ammo shots (10) 3gp, 2 lbs
MUSKETOON
Medusa GG* (750gp, dam 1d12, crit 20/x2, Rng Special, Wt. 8lbs, Type P) ammo shots (10) 6gp, 3 lbs
*sort of a shotgun, allowing it to hit multiple targets.
GRENADE LAUNCHER
Harpy GG* (650gp, dam 2d6*, crit 20/x2, Rng 30ft, Wt 7lbs, Type P) ammo grenade (1) 25gp, 1 lb 
*has splash and area effect for blast. 
SWIVEL GUN
Titan GG* (1,500gp, dam 2d12, crit 20/x2, Rng special, Wt 25lbs, Type P) ammo shots (10) 15gp, 12 lbs
*limited area affect spray.

Accessories: Aiming Stock (4gp, adds +1 to attack roll), Spring-Loading Bayonet (5gp, acts as a short spear)


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 6, 2004)

Karl, I had two ideas for characters and one needs some thought from you.

I've been itching to play a Filcher, a lemurlike race, which is described in creature collection II, for who knows how long.  Mostly for style.

Basic stats
-4 str, +6 dex, -2 int, -2 cha
speed 25, climb 20

Effortless Climber:  Filchers possess the supernatural ability to climb any surface, no matter how sheer or steep.  They can climb glassy surfaces, even scuttle across ceilings as effortlessly as a spider.  The filcher must have bare hands and feet for this ability to function.

Darkvision 60'

they also only speak their language but can understand other languages, i was thinking they might also be able to communicate with handsigns.

i think it'd be an excellent roleplaying challenge to play one of these guys since they can't speak any discernable tongue.

creature collection places 'em at cr 1/4.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I don't have that book... and well they sound a tad bit _weird_  

what is there description? What the heck do they look like? I am inclined to say maybe not as I am not sure.... NOW there are lots of full-blooded Orcs and even a Hobgoblins and Goblins living in Freeport so it is possible to have the strange or different, accepted here like no where else... give me some more info and I will think aobut it some more...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 7, 2004)

Despite their animal-like appearance, filchers have a strong affinity for civilization, and can be found in nearly every major city... With their nimble hands and phenomenal agility, filchers are the scourge of market places and bazaars...

Filchers are similar to lemurs, standing nearly three feet tall, and their long, lanky bodies are covered with black, gray, or russet fur.  Their hands are long-fingered and delicate, and their striped tail is highly prehensile, often standing in as an extra hand or foot when necessary.  Though they are equally active during the day or night, filchers generally prefer darkness, where their reddish-orange eyes give them an advantage over humans.  Over the years filchers have displayed a surprising degree of intelligence, able to use simple tools and even make use of discarded weapons like daggers or darts when threatened.  Though they do not speak any language other than their own, filchers can understand the common tongue, and are capable of following fairly complex commands when the mood suits them.  Though not inherently malicious, filchers enjoy stealing what they can from city dwellers, especially bright objects like coins and jewels.

they also got a few skill bonuses sleight of hand, escape artist...

an ecl calculator had it listed as ECL +0 and when i calculated it, it came out to the same.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmm interesting... let me think on it tonight. I am not opposed to it per say but it is a bit different and I am not sure how your character would fit in with a "group"

For example... if in the first game your characters are all hired to go investigate something, how and why would your character be involved? If maybe he be a "pet" or something of one of the other characters I could maybe see it but it does not really sound like these guys would generally be hanging out down at the merc' bar as it were 

ALSO any other character ideas?? HOPING to see some soon... Buller... Buller... even if you give me some ideas that would be cool... or do my earlier wishy-wash turn everyone off? 

So far JimAde has said he will be playing a Wizard/Rogue

Tokiwong still interested in a Swashbuckler? 
Hammerhead? 
rangerjohn, still looking at a Fighter/Rogue? 

ferretguy


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Sure a swashbuckler sounds about right, let me look at my choices... I do know I will be away from a connection for a few days as well


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmm I want to try some stuff from the Book of Exalted Deeds, perhaps a monk  with some Exalted Feats... or maybe  Paladin... what kind of game are you going for?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 7, 2004)

This would be the description and history of the filcher character... he'd be a rogue 5 btw.

Description:  How would you go about describing a three foot tall black and gray lemur wearing an armored (mithril chain shirt) black leather spider harness with various pouches, sheathed daggers, a rapier at the hip, and a heavy repeating crossbow across its back with a bandoleer of bolt clips along with a bandoleer of darts in an X across his chest?  Its large golden eyes dart about with inquisitive mischief, and it's hard to really make out whether its smirking at you or just smiling.  What appears to be a round furry belt is wrapped about its waist, although you can't really tell if its part of the little creature or not until it shifts of its volition proving instead to be a long prehensile tail.

History:  Kitsch isn't all that old, although compared to most filchers he has a more seasoned past.  At a young age, Kitsch and other filchers would dash about the cities, a general nuisance to the general population, although a vast source of amusement to children.  Slowly, the filchers in the city started to disappear and rumors circulated that the merchants had hired a party of adventurers to cleanse the city of the filchers; pests they called them.  Many of the filchers fled the city, although many were hunted down and killed, Kitsch remained in the city.

One day, while attempting to snatch some fruit from a cart a dwarf in armor gave a shout and a rabble of adventurers were soon in pursuit of the scurrying Kitsch.  Arrows thudded into the walls and roofs as he scampered from building to building, then something blasted him off the wall, scorching his fur and he was sent reeling to the ground.  Dazed and barely conscious Kitsch began crawling for an alley only to be surrounded by the adventurers.  Giving up he lay himself upon his back, and looked up into the sky; hoping for a swift death.  The adventurers conversed for a moment and then one, a shadowy human looked down upon him and gave him one chance to live: serve him unquestioningly and he would be spared.  Torn between a pathetic death and servitude, he paused and was booted for his indolence.  He feebly nodded and lapsed into unconsciousness.

Kitsch became the human's servant, who he came to learn was named Kerwyn.  Kerwyn treated him harshly, but over time with the adventurers he started picking up some of the finer points of Kerwyn's unscrupulous business.  Kitsch served for a year and a half when the adventurers took up a challenge that was too much for them to handle, they had attempted to ambush a number of hobgoblins and it had backfired.  Swiftly the hobgoblins had massacred most of the party except for Kerwyn, who along with Kitsch, fled into the forests.  Kerwyn slowed and eventually slumped against a tree and Kitsch approached him slowly.  With a start Kerwyn slammed Kitsch to the ground and clutched his side, blood oozing from a ghastly wound and both slipped into unconsciousness.  Soon Kitsch awoke with a numbing headache and staggered to his feet, Kerwyn was slumped against a tree, still unconscious.  Kitsch approached more cautiously this time, prodding the wounded human with a long finger.  No response.  Kitsch glanced around and found one of Kerwyn's daggers lying upon the ground, picking it up slowly he rolled it over unconsciously in his grasp.  Kerwyn shook with a start and looked upon the filcher holding one of his daggers.  With a snarl he lunged at Kitsch but winced and collapsed again.  Kitsch strode up to his master, looking down at him, and with a vicious stroke plunged the dagger into Kerwyn?s windpipe, a look of hateful surprise left on his face as the life drained from it.  Kitsch snatched up his former master?s valuables and headed off to make a life of his own.

Ending up in Freeport after being run out of one too many town for stealing or some other mischievousness.  He ended up becoming a semi-pet for a pirate who found his agility remarkably well-suited to the riggings.  He became a lookout and sniper, harrying enemies from the rigging with a crossbow.  He eventually earned the pirates respect and friendship, and has taken his leave from the pirate, receiving a parting gift of a masterwork heavy repeating crossbow which he takes extreme care of.

The crossbow would be his "empowered" item.  Also, since it's a slightly lower magic world, would you consider higher grade masterwork items?  Wheel of Time has masterpiece weapons, which add 600gp to the price and are +2 to hit.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 7, 2004)

I had another idea for a spiked chain wielding swashbuckler, but looks like we already got a swashie.

Also, the character history for the filcher i put up I think could justify him being at least a little more like a normal adventurer.  He'd definately be willing to take up some sort of investigatory job.

looks like it might be a not so moral crew, lotta roguishness.  all hail the anti-hero ;-)


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Hmm I want to try some stuff from the Book of Exalted Deeds, perhaps a monk  with some Exalted Feats... or maybe  Paladin... what kind of game are you going for?




Well I would like the party to be mostly "good-tendencies", or at least are not total mercenary… and most defiantly not evil. You will should also not be opposed to working with a team. 

The first game or so will be an intro to Freeport and investigation. There have been a lot of rumors of war, disappearances and grisly murders of late. Add to that all the Orc’s coming to town to work as labors and the fact that there is a crisis in the government right now, Freeport has a lot of tension and possible adventures going on. Then it would be an BIG high sea adventure (Black Sails of Freeport is pretty HUGE... it's got evil cultist, black-hearted pirates, rogues, betrayal, dead gods, horrors from another world, undead, talking man-eating apes, mutants, monsters and a whole lot of treasure… some of it is not even cursed!)  

I don’t have the book of Exalted Deeds (or Evil)… what is in it that you might want to try? I am not opposed to using stuff I don’t have so long as it is far too all


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I had another idea for a spiked chain wielding swashbuckler, but looks like we already got a swashie.
> 
> Also, the character history for the filcher i put up I think could justify him being at least a little more like a normal adventurer.  He'd definately be willing to take up some sort of investigatory job.
> 
> looks like it might be a not so moral crew, lotta roguishness.  all hail the anti-hero ;-)




 well either one would be fine with me... OK I will read over the filcher stuff a little better tonight and tomorrow BUT it does not seem to bad. So long as he would have a reason to hang around a bunch of guys who will someday soon be going on a... long trip at sea... it should be ok. 

As for the higher powered mastercraft... let me look at my Wheel of Time rules when I get home tonight.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, like I said in the other thread, I'll be going Fighter/Rouge probably working towards Freeport Pirate.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Well there was a Monk Prestige Class I liked in their and a few feats I needed from it, to make that Prestige Class, it would make my monk a champion of good, but it seems in the story ahead that will be a good thing


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

*Initiate of Pistis Sophia* monks who dedicate themselves to a being of goodness, and live by Sanctified vows, the feats needed are _Sacred Vow, Sanctify Ki Strike, & Servnt of the Heavens_ 

But if it is too much I can just make a monk or a swashbuckler... bleh so many choices... just never done a monk before


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Kewl rangerjohn... they are a pretty good PreCl. Let me know if you need any other info, and post your character when you can...

Oh yea I did want to mention... I am pretty sure even LG would not have to hard a time getting involved in this set-up. The first will be an investigations for the City Guard (the Lord's Watch)... as they are trying to stop a roit in and around the Dock's between Orcs and the Dockworkers Guild, plus investigate some bad murders over in Drac's End, plus keep the peace in the Old City with the problems caused by the Captains Council... they have their hands full


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Initiate of Pistis Sophia* monks who dedicate themselves to a being of goodness, and live by Sanctified vows, the feats needed are _Sacred Vow, Sanctify Ki Strike, & Servnt of the Heavens_
> 
> But if it is too much I can just make a monk or a swashbuckler... bleh so many choices... just never done a monk before




Well let me know what each feat does before I approve it  but I am fairly easy... Monks are cool all by themselves though


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

*Sacred Vow* gives a +2 Perfection Bonus to Diplomacy checks; *Sanctify Ki Strike* requires Ki Strike, a Good Alignment, and it allows one to add 1 point of damage with unarmed strikes to evil opponents, or 1d4 to evil outsiders; *Servant of the Heavens* grants  +1 Luck Bonus to any one roll once per day, and the character now serves a Tome Archon as their champion


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 7, 2004)

This game sounds cool, I like the pirate atmosphere of Freeport. In contrast to the swashbucklers being prepared for this game, I'm thinking of going with an arcane spellcaster for support; however, I'm not sure what exactly house rules you're going with for spellcasters. For example, is the ever-useful _Fly_ spell still banned? 

For my character, I'm probably going with a Human Rogue 1 Wizard 4, with eventual plans for going Arcane Trickster or such. My wizard will have aspirations of becoming a famous author and transcribing tales of adventure, thus motivating him to adventure (that, and the glory, fame, treasure, power, etc.)


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 7, 2004)

poll from the players/people involved with this game

I've two characters basically set to go, one is a filcher rogue, check out the brief history above.  The other is a human fighter, all the way with firearms, EWP: firearms, firearm drilling x2, point blank shot, precise shot, twf... a rough and tumble fighter type who focuses primarily on blasting people away with a pair of twin MW privateers, but has a greatsword and spiked gauntlets for those moments when he doesn't have time to reload.  The second character might be more party friendly, I'll leave this one up to people.  Plus it looks like there is a lot of roguing already going on with some of the other players.  So give a say.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> This game sounds cool, I like the pirate atmosphere of Freeport. In contrast to the swashbucklers being prepared for this game, I'm thinking of going with an arcane spellcaster for support; however, I'm not sure what exactly house rules you're going with for spellcasters. For example, is the ever-useful _Fly_ spell still banned?
> 
> For my character, I'm probably going with a Human Rogue 1 Wizard 4, with eventual plans for going Arcane Trickster or such. My wizard will have aspirations of becoming a famous author and transcribing tales of adventure, thus motivating him to adventure (that, and the glory, fame, treasure, power, etc.)




Well I am not banning Fly any more... I dislike the spell and almost no NPC will ever have it in the spellbooks etc. BUT players are special and as such they will not be restricted  

NOW just as a side note JimAde just posted his character over in the Gallery and he is a Rogue 1/Wizard 4 also... so that might not be the best... but if you guys don't step on each other toes (i.e. both have the same spells, idea) I am fine with that... I only skimmed his character so I am not sure what he is going to...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds good Ferrix  I don't care either way, the gun fighter dude sounds cool


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sacred Vow* gives a +2 Perfection Bonus to Diplomacy checks; *Sanctify Ki Strike* requires Ki Strike, a Good Alignment, and it allows one to add 1 point of damage with unarmed strikes to evil opponents, or 1d4 to evil outsiders; *Servant of the Heavens* grants  +1 Luck Bonus to any one roll once per day, and the character now serves a Tome Archon as their champion





Those look fine to me... and could be very useful  Up to you...


----------



## JimAde (Apr 7, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well I am not banning Fly any more... I dislike the spell and almost no NPC will ever have it in the spellbooks etc. BUT players are special and as such they will not be restricted
> 
> NOW just as a side note JimAde just posted his character over in the Gallery and he is a Rogue 1/Wizard 4 also... so that might not be the best... but if you guys don't step on each other toes (i.e. both have the same spells, idea) I am fine with that... I only skimmed his character so I am not sure what he is going to...



My character's a Transmuter whose spells concentrate on movement (though strangely I didn't take levitate and can't get Fly yet).  Mostly his magic makes him a better fighter, strangely enough.  He's the sort who'll jump into melee with a charged Shocking Grasp and a rapier.  I may need to re-think the spell selections since I was creating it in a vacuum.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 7, 2004)

character up in rogues gallery


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks good Ferrix...

OK so far we have:
*Torren Blackquill* Male Human Rogue 1/Wizard(Transmuter) 4 played by JimAde
*Kitsch* Male Filcher Rogue 5 played by Ferrix
*Unknown* monk? played by Tokiwong
*Unknown* Fighter/Rogue played by rangerjohn
*Unknown* Rogue/Wizard played by Hammerhead
ferretguy still out there and interested? 

I would not mind starting the first part this Friday or maybe Monday depending on the number of characters. I know a couple of you will be out at the end of the month etc. and that's cool you should be able to jump in fairly soon after we get going.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmm looks like we need a healer though... damn you cruel fate!  I am going to need more time to mull out a concept... now torn between a monk and a cleric


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 8, 2004)

A bit more info on Freeport...

MAJOR GODS OF FREEPORT
*Boccob* (N) god of Knowledge and Magic
*Tempest** (N; priests – any alignment; Spheres – Destruction, Protection, Strength, War; Favored Weapon: the Great Sword) is the god of War and Warriors [_taken somewhat from the FR_]
*Harrimast** (CN; priest: any Chaotic alignment; Spheres - Air, Travel, War, Water; Favored Weapon: Cutlass) – the patron god of Freeport, God of Pirates and Privateers
*Procan, the Strom Lord** (CN; priest – any alignment; Spheres – Animal, Chaos, Travel, Water; Favored Weapon: Trident) is the god the sea, sea life, salt, sea weather and navigation. 
The other gods found in the PHB3.5 have some shires and or temples here (well not all but most). 

At the present time there is no Sea Lord in Freeport, and the Captains Council is trying to lead the city but they are deadlocked, as wily politicians try to mold the rules of succession to serve the needs of the private factions –while simultaneously trying to better their own position. The rainy stormy season is just barely starting… most of the time storm clouds blow in and it rains in the early evenings. With in a month or so the monsoon season will start but until then, most the storms are pretty mild. The monsoon season generally lasts 2-3 months.

On the mainland, a war of sorts is brewing between the elves of the Tir na Quin and Northolt. Privateers have been flocking to the city of Freeport as in the past with all other wars, the Freeport Admiralty issues ‘Letters of Marquee (essentially renting out Freeport’s buccaneers to do what they do best on behalf of another country). But with the strife in the Captains Council, the Admiralty has stopped issuing the revenue-generating Letters. 

Orcs have streamed into the city in ever-larger numbers to assist in the refurbishing of Milton’s Folly, and the natives are not happy having that many savage humanoids swarming the streets, particularly ones who work for cut-rate wages.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm, I never saw JimAde's posts in the RG until too late. Replace my character idea with a Chaotic Good Cleric of Harrimast...I'll probably end up using a Bastard Sword for that swashbuckling feel! [end sarcasm]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 8, 2004)

Just what are the limits on magic items?


----------



## JimAde (Apr 8, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Hmm, I never saw JimAde's posts in the RG until too late. Replace my character idea with a Chaotic Good Cleric of Harrimast...I'll probably end up using a Bastard Sword for that swashbuckling feel! [end sarcasm]



Don't let that stop you.  Note that I only took the rogue level for the combat and tumbling abilities.  I put NOTHING in search/disable/etc.  

Also, the number of spells I have is pretty limited.  If you took a wizard (or sorcerer) with a different focus, we wouldn't necessarily clash.  If you took a straight wizard, you'd get 3rd level spells, which I don't have yet.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 8, 2004)

well kitsch functions as a decent trap-finder kind of guy, so don't know if we need another rogue... though a cleric is always a great character for any party...


----------



## JimAde (Apr 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> well kitsch functions as a decent trap-finder kind of guy, so don't know if we need another rogue... though a cleric is always a great character for any party...



Cool.  I'm looking forward to seeing the little guy in action 

But my wizard comments still apply.  At this level there's plenty of room to have two arcane casters without stepping on any toes.  Especially since my character's a specialist with no access to Enchantment or Illusion (if that's your thing).


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 8, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Just what are the limits on magic items?




Besides the lower starting cash for a 5th level character the only limits I have is that you NOT go overboard on Scrolls and Potions. If you are a spellcaster and have Scribe Scroll or Brew Potion I will be more "open" to you having a few more so long as they are part of your spell list (and they can cost 1/2). Otherwise nothing... if you want a +1 sword and +1 armor (don't have my book hear so I am not sure what those cost ) that is fine with me.


Again... most of the limits I am placing on Magic will come from Treasure, etc. So what you start with might very well be the best you get... for a while


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 8, 2004)

you could have a +1 weapon and a +1 piece of armor, considering armor adds only 1000 to the cost for a +1, and only 2000 more for a +1 weapon, however... that sort of limits your other equipment.  23xx for a weapon + 11xx+ for a piece of armor = 34xx+ for two piece, leaving you with around maybe 500 for other gear... and this is considering most light/medium armors as they are cheap, you'll be in a whole nother world of cost if you go heavy armors.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 8, 2004)

Well we are getting closer 

I know the Tok will be out for a while so I will wait until rangerjohn and Hammerhead post there character AND then I think we will be ready to start... YA! 

Any other questions? 

OH YEA I found this on a different story hour and thought it was a pretty good idea. What do you all think?

---

Ok, ladies and gentlemen, we'll be starting now. All OOC information that you need to tell me put at the end of your post in bracket like this:

[OOC: Diplomacy +10 to try to calm him down]

Of course the role-playing version of that would be further up the post, but if you need any rolls made, just make me aware of them. 

Also, please put your race, class, character name, and whatnot in the title of your posts so everyone doesn't have to keep running to the Rogue's Gallery to figure our who everyone is. 

Thoughts go in italics, speaking in "quotes," and actions go in *asterisks.* If you wish to use different colors for thoughts and speech, you may, but it must be light enough for me to read.

Occasionally I'll be making use of the spoiler tags. If you see a blank spot in a paragraph or something, like this this is an example of spoiler text, please don't highlight it until you read the end of the post and get my recommendations as to who is supposed to read it. 
---

[question- how do you insert the soilder tags? I don't see that option. NOT a big deal as I don't think I would use spoilers very often if at all. Just wondering. Karl]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 9, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf male Rogue/Fighter*

Character updated in Rogues' Gallery.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 9, 2004)

Karl: The tag is just <spoiler> and </spoiler>(but with square brackets instead of angle brackets).  

Here is an example of the spoiler tag



Spoiler



this is some text to hide.  Why are you reading it?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 9, 2004)

Ah got it... ok after quick look over everyone just a couple of questions/comments (I will look them over better this weekend, work is busy though this week so I have only glanced at the characters)...

JimAde you should have one more language correct? Or do you bump your INT up at 4th level? The handsign that Kitsch uses might be a good one as it would allow someone to talk with him 

rangerjohn looks good... just need to know what extra Language Black Jack speaks (besides Common and Elven; plus one more for his INT)

Hoping to see another one or two character by this weekend... if so we will start the game on Monday.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 9, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> JimAde you should have one more language correct? Or do you bump your INT up at 4th level? The handsign that Kitsch uses might be a good one as it would allow someone to talk with him



My 4th level addition was to Dex, so my skill points are correct. I'll add the hand-sign language. I gave myself my INT bonus in languages instead of common PLUS my INT bonus. Duh.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> rangerjohn looks good... just need to know what extra Language Black Jack speaks (besides Common and Elven; plus one more for his INT)QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 10, 2004)

Hmm well for Pirate/Seamen there are two additional languages... 

Semaphore - the semaphore flag code is an alphabet signaling system based on the waving of a pair of hand-held flags in a particular pattern. It is mostly used by merchant seaman, and disparaged by pirates whose idea of signal flags is hoisting the skull-and-bones.

Naval Code - an ancient alphabet code with roots in the great elven sea kingdoms. Naval Code substitutes long and short pulses of light for letters, using signal lanterns or heliographic transmissions. The signal light can reliably communicate up to 3 miles during the day and 10 miles at night or in overcast conditions. A heliographic disk can transmit messages over the horizon by projecting light against clouds. It is limited by weather conditions but when favorable is good to around 20 or so miles.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 10, 2004)

Well I plan on starting Monday... hope to see another player or two by then BUT if not we will start with what we have  It will take a bit before you get off to the adventuren so we might have a bit of time. 

So Monday look for "FREEPORT Adventure 1 - the Problem with Crematoriums"

[NOTE the Crematorium is an island about 2 or so miles to the east of Freeport's Scurvytown, where the dead are take. More to come...]


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry for not posting my character earlier, but I had a busy weekend fighting crime as a masked vigilante. Okay, maybe not.  The Cleric of Harrimast will be up later today.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 12, 2004)

Kewl I look forward to seeing it... (and maybe Tok also?? hoping)

I will be posting Part 1 later today...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kewl I look forward to seeing it... (and maybe Tok also?? hoping)
> 
> I will be posting Part 1 later today...



 Was not sure you still had room, I would like to, but I am not sure, it all depends on a few things outside my control, and seeing as you are starting soon, I dont want to overcomitt if things don't work out as I had planned


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 12, 2004)

No problem Tok and yes I still totally have room... only 4 players so far 

Anyway I will start today BUT it will still be very easy to join the group later so if and when you can make it just let me know...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok then... well I am going to start... at first I will just post as if the first 3 people are around at the time... NOTE that I will work the other in, no problem, when I see them posted over in the Gallery  The action is not going to really get started for a bit yet...

Anyway if any others are interested I still think we have a spot or two, just let me know...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 13, 2004)

Alright I see Fentrith Fade over in the gallery and so far so good. I will look him over tonight for sure but he looks right so far. 

I will update the ICC with what he is doing down in this part of town in just one second.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 13, 2004)

Crude I knew there was something I was forgetting... remember I said all cash not spent was lost, ect. Well scratch that... I think instead that your character has whatever money remaining that you did not spend TO a MAX of 15 gold pieces (although if you spend ever last copper that you had you can have 2 gold pieces as a minimum)... this is just free-floating cash that you have extra


----------



## JimAde (Apr 13, 2004)

So with rangerjohn's comment that it's Black JACK (sorry about that BTW) I did a search of the IC thread to see where I had gone wrong.  I searched for Black.

There is a LOT of black in this story! 

Black Sails over Freeport (of course)
Black-hearted cultists (in the description of freeport)
Torren Blackquill (me)
Black Jack O'Bannon (rangerjohn)
Warty Pete has a thick black beard
The Black Pier

I don't really have anything to say about this.  I just thought it was cool. 

By the way, Rangerjohn, does Black Jack actually wear a lot of black, or does he have black hair, or is this just a personality comment?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 13, 2004)

hehehe and "black" storm clouds are rolling in, plus more to come 

Anyway again sorry about that mix-up I don't know what the heck I was thinking


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 14, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> So with rangerjohn's comment that it's Black JACK (sorry about that BTW) I did a search of the IC thread to see where I had gone wrong.  I searched for Black.
> 
> There is a LOT of black in this story!
> 
> ...




He wears black, and has black hair, but I don't know where the appelation started.  It was his grandfather who originated the name, people just haven't been able to tell, its a new person.  The legend goes back at least 300 years, just can't tell with those elves.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ok then... well I am going to start... at first I will just post as if the first 3 people are around at the time... NOTE that I will work the other in, no problem, when I see them posted over in the Gallery  The action is not going to really get started for a bit yet...
> 
> Anyway if any others are interested I still think we have a spot or two, just let me know...



Can I join ?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure... just head over to the Rogues Gallery and post a character there (all the rules for making a character are there). I would like to get you in the next couple of days if possible (it is totally cool if you can't get it in right away... I have other ways to get other into the game later on).

I ask that you _somewhat_ limit your magic items but if you look at the other characters I am pretty easy going about it. 

I would also ask that you have a reason to adventure  

To get you into the game I will probably say that someone you know has resently died and that you are helping get the body down to the docks to be transported to the Crematorium... or you could be hanging out in the bad part of town depending on your character concept


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sure... just head over to the Rogues Gallery and post a character there (all the rules for making a character are there). I would like to get you in the next couple of days if possible (it is totally cool if you can't get it in right away... I have other ways to get other into the game later on).
> 
> I ask that you _somewhat_ limit your magic items but if you look at the other characters I am pretty easy going about it.
> 
> ...



Ok will go with a ranger/rogue


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 14, 2004)

heheh lots of Rogues  but then it is the city of Pirates  

Anyway with DarkMaster playing a Rogue/Ranger and Kangaxx playing a Swashbuckler (from the Comp Warrior) should round out the group nicely.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 14, 2004)

I just wanted to say hi over here, since Karl has invited me to join the group.  I should have a character up in the Rogue's Gallery sometime tonight.  I'm thinking it will be a halfling swashbuckler.  I like the idea of a short guy with lots of bravado.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Kangaxx and welcome.  Halflings rule!


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> heheh lots of Rogues  but then it is the city of Pirates
> 
> Anyway with DarkMaster playing a Rogue/Ranger and Kangaxx playing a Swashbuckler (from the Comp Warrior) should round out the group nicely.



Posted the character will finish details tomorrow, let me know.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool, saw your character and post over the Playing the Game. I posted some stuff over there also, go ahead and start whenever you want... hope it is fun


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a couple newbie questions. 
1)  How is comabt going to work?  We tell Karl our actions and he rolls dice?

2)  I saw someone somewhere mention subscribing to threads so you wouldn't need to go check them all individually.  How do you do that?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 14, 2004)

1. For combat, yes you give me your action (for a round or two if possible) and I will roll the dice for you. As I want to sort of move things along I may at times "assume" actions from people but I don't mind going back and changing things if you disagree. I must want to keep things moving and combat is the HARDEST thing on PBP (at least for me). 

So when you go into combat I would want something like this 

*Zoraster will move 10ft and attack the Orc with a battle axe attacking Villard. He will try and flank him* _OCC attacking with MasterWork rapier +11 attack roll and 1d4+4 damage, can I get his flank?_
*Zoraster will attack this orc until he is dead, unless someone try to flank him, then will attack the next closes orc*

etc.

2. I believe, depending on how you have your account set up, you can get email each time someone replies to a thread that you have posted on. It is on Additional Options "Instant email notification"


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 15, 2004)

> turning towards Kitsch
> ~Where is your friend, we really need to hurry if we don't want to get caught in the storm~
> [OOC Karl, I chose the naval sign language]




Hey DarkMaster, just a quick note, that you would want Handsign. Navel Sign is using lights etc not hand-sign  NOT a big deal you are close... if you want to edit that is fine with me, otherwise I will just assume that you have Handsign


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey DarkMaster, just a quick note, that you would want Handsign. Navel Sign is using lights etc not hand-sign  NOT a big deal you are close... if you want to edit that is fine with me, otherwise I will just assume that you have Handsign



Oups, I always read too quickly, went on the rogue gallery and look at one of the player using sign language and saw the naval sign. I just assume there was some kind of sign language between the sailors (Don't know why I assumed that) and that my character could have learned it while he was a cook on the pirate boat. I will change it to handsign, my character learned it with his previous group. Being the scout of this group he found a lot use for it  .


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 15, 2004)

Man people must be doing their taxes or something today  

oh well hoping more posts soon (but then all the games I am in are going slow also)...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

mmm another signlanguage user...

taxes? what are taxes? ;-)

dark master, nice to see another person in montreal who games...


----------



## JimAde (Apr 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Man people must be doing their taxes or something today
> 
> oh well hoping more posts soon (but then all the games I am in are going slow also)...



I'm just waiting to get back from my shop 

Just to clarify, by the way, I would like to grab a few things that are listed on my character sheet as normally being on ship/in saddlebags.  Specifically some more sunrods and the thunderstones.  Should I modify the character sheet accordingly?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

oh... can i make a quick addition to my possessions... a set of dice and a deck of cards?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes I knew JimAbe would be waiting to post, but don't worry I wount let em leave without you  hehe as for getting extra stuff at your house sure...

Oh and Ferrix a deck of cards and/or dice would be GREAT!!! And yes I know you don't look quit like a money but for most people who have not explored the whole world... you look like a money  hehe


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

and i thought i'd be the wierd one playing a character who can't speak normally who looks like a lemur... guess we're a bunch of wierdo's in a boat...

dice and cards added... i figure kitsch will played with the cards when he's got spare time, or roll the dice across his knuckles or something to do with sleight of hand... i imagine taking 10 on a basic sleight of hand check with a +12 means he can prolly do some pretty neat card tricks :-D


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> mmm another signlanguage user...
> 
> taxes? what are taxes? ;-)
> 
> dark master, nice to see another person in montreal who games...



It is actually very usefull, I think I will propose it to the rogue and to another player in my campaign. 

Noticed that you were from Montreal, but the South Maine got me confused


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 16, 2004)

I knew that playing pbp would be a lot slower than tabletop, but I didn't realize how much slower.  It's been the better part of a week, and we've only had about 30 minutes of gametime pass.  There's not really a point to this post, I just wanted to share my amazement and look at my new icon.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 16, 2004)

Yep it is fairly slow which can be distracting... this is why I hope everyone can post at least once a days cause otherwise it gets even slower 

For combat again I will try and speed it up a bit AND I might ask that you post two or three rounds of action or ideas of what you are going to do so that we can move things somewhat a long. Hope that you stick with it. Even though they are slow they can be a lot of fun and enjoyable to read


----------



## JimAde (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm having fun, but it's a drag that the notification is shut off.  I'm checking the boards regularly though.

Karl, do you want me to control my familiar or will you run him more as an NPC?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 16, 2004)

For a PBP I will let you control him totally. I will still make the rolls but you tell me what he is doing 

Yea not sure why that is off? Hmm

Oh one other thing, I am in the Generation M&M game that has been going on for 3 years now and we have advanced MAYBE six months and that is only becasue Toki has lots of time pace between "issues" (we are on issue 7 now)


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> For a PBP I will let you control him totally. I will still make the rolls but you tell me what he is doing
> 
> Yea not sure why that is off? Hmm
> 
> Oh one other thing, I am in the Generation M&M game that has been going on for 3 years now and we have advanced MAYBE six months and that is only becasue Toki has lots of time pace between "issues" (we are on issue 7 now)



Karl the more I play and imagine my character the more I see him as a lawful character. He is extremely self disciplined and will go to great length for his friend. Not that he has a lot but...

Is it Ok if I changed the alignement?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 16, 2004)

Totally... I don't mind if you modify the character here and there, but always good to ask. Once you get to the island and the action starts different story


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yep it is fairly slow which can be distracting... this is why I hope everyone can post at least once a days cause otherwise it gets even slower
> 
> For combat again I will try and speed it up a bit AND I might ask that you post two or three rounds of action or ideas of what you are going to do so that we can move things somewhat a long. Hope that you stick with it. Even though they are slow they can be a lot of fun and enjoyable to read




Don't worry, I don't plan on quitting.  Or worry, if you don't like Zoraster.   I'm having fun, even if it's at a slower pace than I expected.  Actually, compared to some of the other threads I've looked at, this one is going reasonably fast.  

And now I have another question; I've figured out that I can subscribe to threads by selecting the option from the drop down menu when I make a post, and that this adds the thread to a handy little list in the My Account section.  But is there some way to subscribe to a thread without posting in it?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> For a PBP I will let you control him totally. I will still make the rolls but you tell me what he is doing
> 
> Yea not sure why that is off? Hmm
> 
> Oh one other thing, I am in the Generation M&M game that has been going on for 3 years now and we have advanced MAYBE six months and that is only becasue Toki has lots of time pace between "issues" (we are on issue 7 now)




Three years? Dude, Mutants and Masterminds came out last year. We've "only" been playing for 13 months.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 17, 2004)

D'oh I meant 2003  

BUT M&M has been out for two years though. I love the joke about the annual coming out two years after the game.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 17, 2004)

btw, how do you deal with 20's and 1's when rolled? 30 and -10 respectively? reroll and add the result positively or negatively respectively? automatic success or failure?  it's always a good little thing to know, i like the first two examples i gave, i find they keep some things almost impossible at some levels (incredibly high ac's, incredibly high skill dc's) while also giving a chance on those 1's instead of automatic failure.

for saves?

for skill checks?

for attacks?

also critical failure / success rules?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 17, 2004)

hmm no real extra rules for 20's or 1's except that in combat a '20' always hits and a '1' always misses.

I do like the idea that 20's and 1's can have extra affects on skill rolls, so I might add some extra detail for those kinds of rolls...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 17, 2004)

Kangaxx, is it at all funny to you that you're the tank of the party being a halfling? in one of the other pbp i'm in i'm playing a halfling fighter and he's the tank in it, and it was wierd to play the tank for once, particularly as a halfling


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 17, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hmm no real extra rules for 20's or 1's except that in combat a '20' always hits and a '1' always misses.
> 
> I do like the idea that 20's and 1's can have extra affects on skill rolls, so I might add some extra detail for those kinds of rolls...




cool, just good to know as a player since i know a lot of dm's sometimes run 'em differently...


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 18, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kangaxx, is it at all funny to you that you're the tank of the party being a halfling? in one of the other pbp i'm in i'm playing a halfling fighter and he's the tank in it, and it was wierd to play the tank for once, particularly as a halfling




I think it's funnier that I'm the tank of the party and my con is 10.  Hopefully my high AC will make up for it.

More worrisome than that is the fact that this looks like prime undead territory, which means myself and all of the rogues in the party are going to be at half damage dealing capacity.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 18, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I think it's funnier that I'm the tank of the party and my con is 10.  Hopefully my high AC will make up for it.
> 
> More worrisome than that is the fact that this looks like prime undead territory, which means myself and all of the rogues in the party are going to be at half damage dealing capacity.  Should be interesting.





 *whistling* hmmm   

Yes this is an interesting party... it will be very... interesting to see what happens. And of course this is mostly a intro to Freeport to help you meet a few people there... then black sails will start and that will be REALLY interesting...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 19, 2004)

JimAde, reading your prestidigitation use I laughed... that was so fun   I'll be your fashion guide from now on...


----------



## JimAde (Apr 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> JimAde, reading your prestidigitation use I laughed... that was so fun  I'll be your fashion guide from now on...



Excellent.  Torren says: "No matter how competent you may be, if you don't look good, it doesn't count."


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes very funny and cool... now who goes in first!!!???


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 19, 2004)

Does the wall I'm on run close enough to the building that I can leap from the wall to it's roof?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes on the western side, it attaches to the Bell tower, near where the thick vines are growing up the side of the wall. The East side, the wall is attached to the small mountain or rocky protrusion.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

at least this game moves at a good pace  the rest of mine are pretty slow compared.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea it verys... some games lots of posts every day and if you don't keep up you do feel a bit lost... I would prefer posting more that is for sure and when I can I like to post fairly often. Can't always at work but I do have a lot of free time in between burst of blind panic busy-ness


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

Ah yes now it gets interesting


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

hehe... yep


----------



## JimAde (Apr 20, 2004)

Run away! Run away!

You know, I have just now realized that Torren has no real offensive spells.  Not so much as a magic missile...Hmm.

But he does look good


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 20, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Run away! Run away!
> 
> You know, I have just now realized that Torren has no real offensive spells.  Not so much as a magic missile...Hmm.
> 
> But he does look good




A wizard without magic missile?  I've never heard of such a thing.  As for running away, you'll have a tough time convincing Zoraster.

And we just had 4 PC updates in a span of 15 minutes.   We must've been eagerly awaiting the battle.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

hehe... it's nice that this game move's swiftly though 

itching for battle baby


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Run away! Run away!
> 
> You know, I have just now realized that Torren has no real offensive spells.  Not so much as a magic missile...Hmm.
> 
> But he does look good




I say Torren, quite the predicament you are in, not even a decent combat spell memorized or known, dear me.  You need some studying time to get some more spells. ;-)


----------



## JimAde (Apr 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I say Torren, quite the predicament you are in, not even a decent combat spell memorized or known, dear me. You need some studying time to get some more spells. ;-)



I know, I know.  What can I say?  Torren's the type to dazzle 'em with footwork and stick 'em in the guts.  Most of my magic just makes me a better fighter (Mage Armor, Cat's Grace, etc.)  Clearly a sub-optimal build, but fun to play 

Kangaxx: I was, of course, kidding.  Note that Torren jumped _*into*_ the room


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Outside, Villard makes a bee line for the building, running full out and making it just inside the wall (the body is slowing you down a bit). He can?t really make out the words of whatever was talking, but he can still hear its crackling voice. When he gets within the walls he can just make out a commotion inside the Hermitage. Kitsch sees that the creature comes up out of the water and disappears behind the high water mark line not far from where Villard was. He still can?t really make out its shape to well but it kind of looks like a large, very skinny humanoid, with a green hue to its body and hair. He starts to hear something, like chanting, for down there but he can?t make out the words...




That mean it disappeared before I could get a shot off?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh but compard to Fentrith, Torrin is ok for now 

Also one note, I don't generally make you pick 0-level spells... so you have a bunch of Acid Splash or Rays of Frost if you want (not that they really help )


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> That mean it disappeared before I could get a shot off?




Yep... I meant to post the intitiative there at first but I missed it on the original. I updated it so they are...

Villard 20 (runs and makes it to inside the wall)
Creature 12 (comes out of the water and disappears behind the high water mark)
Kitsch 9 gets out his crossbow and aims at where he last saw creature

sorry I did not put that in, had it written down but was typing to fast 

Anyway Updated it now


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks, was just slightly confused, even though i only saw it after you edited it... figured i'd be able to get my action off pretty immediately... oh well


----------



## JimAde (Apr 20, 2004)

Karl, you describe Fentrith as being 10 feet up.  Is that his head or his feet?  That is, if I jumped up, could I grab him or not?

I know it's not my turn yet...

The suspense is killing me, though


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

Yea sorry Ferrix, sometimes it is hard to define time in any game... PbP especially. Sorry on my part, I generally try and do Initiative to help out...

JimAde, Fentrith is 10 feet off the ground, so if you made a good enough Jump roll you could grab his feet... might not be the best thing for a "hanging" man to have extra weight put on him though :\


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 20, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I know, I know.  What can I say?  Torren's the type to dazzle 'em with footwork and stick 'em in the guts.  Most of my magic just makes me a better fighter (Mage Armor, Cat's Grace, etc.)  Clearly a sub-optimal build, but fun to play
> 
> Kangaxx: I was, of course, kidding.  Note that Torren jumped _*into*_ the room




Ah, well Zoraster is a big fan of jumping, as he is now demonstrating.  He really needs some boots of striding and springing.  And I know what you mean about the suspense.  I'm dying to see if he actually catches that chandelier.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

Cool, suspense 

Yes I will wait to hear from a few more people before posting the rest of the round...

Oh and DarkMaster, you can't see the rubbery man inside the building from outside... you see the rest of the party running around and yelling and you see Fentrith feet disappear as he is dragged upward...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

Swashbucklers and jumping, it seems a trend... Kangaxx, check out Faustus, the swashbuckler i'll be playing in another game, he tried to fly at the age of five by leaping from a roof and trying to miss the ground.  The link for him is in my sig.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Swashbucklers and jumping, it seems a trend... Kangaxx, check out Faustus, the swashbuckler i'll be playing in another game, he tried to fly at the age of five by leaping from a roof and trying to miss the ground.  The link for him is in my sig.




He looks like a fun character, someone Zoraster would get along with quite well.  I take it you're a Douglas Adams fan?  I forgot to equip Zoraster with a towel.

And Karl, have some mercy.    Poor Zoraster is just floating there, waiting for you to decide his fate.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 20, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea sorry Ferrix, sometimes it is hard to define time in any game... PbP especially. Sorry on my part, I generally try and do Initiative to help out...
> 
> JimAde, Fentrith is 10 feet off the ground, so if you made a good enough Jump roll you could grab his feet... might not be the best thing for a "hanging" man to have extra weight put on him though :\



Ok, thanks for the info.  Another question: Does the chandelier's rope come down to a conveniently nearby tie-off?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

...well, you don't see it, nor has anyone else (though Black Jack might) but yes it does... somewhere


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

darn boards  will wait for Hammerhead and rangerjohn to post before doing this rest of the round...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 21, 2004)

JimAbe ...you only have to move out about 5 or 10 feet to see the creature, so you could move out there, drop you sunrod and switch hands with your sword as a free action, draw a dagger as part of the move-action, and still throw it as your attack action... so I guess so. NOW I believe that because the creature has Fentrith grappled he also provides the creature some cover; or at least "in melee combat"


----------



## JimAde (Apr 21, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> JimAbe ...you only have to move out about 5 or 10 feet to see the creature, so you could move out there, drop you sunrod and switch hands with your sword as a free action, draw a dagger as part of the move-action, and still throw it as your attack action... so I guess so. NOW I believe that because the creature has Fentrith grappled he also provides the creature some cover; or at least "in melee combat"



I definitely get a -4 for attacking somebody in melee. Whether or not he actually gets cover in addition is up to you. If possible I will move to avoid that situation before I throw.

EDIT:  Oh No!  They're _grappling_, aren't they?  Forget it!!!  I'll still drop the sunrod, but I'll go back to the original casting of Mage Armor on myself.

Sorry to flip-flop like that, but I forgot the chance that I'll hit Fentrith.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2004)

bah... it's only a d4 ;-) even if you crit Fentrith, at most that's 8 points ;-)... he's a cleric, he can take it... hehe j/king

although if i pop out and can take a shot at the thing, i will despite the grappling going on (plus he's just being "hung" from a limb) and probably not incredibly close to the center of mass of the creature.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 21, 2004)

Yea, right now, the creature is about 10 feet over Fentrith, so I don't think he will provide cover, unless you are directly below... I would still give the -4 for throwing into combat, but if you want to cast mage armor instead that is cool also...

*sigh* poor boards... no word from Hammerhead or rangerjohn. I will wait until the end of the day before posting the round... SOOOO JimAbe, you can totally change your mind and flip flop all you want


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 21, 2004)

grumble, grumble 

anyway what are all your thoughts on... if I assume what your actions are going to be, if you are not around (or the boards are down)... would you all be opposed if I when ahead and "GM assumed" what you were going to do and posted them to keep the game moving. I would really HATE to make people think I am in such a hurry that they only get so much time to post, as there will be times when I might not be able to post, etc.

Thoughts?? Just wondering... what to keep it going, especially now that we are in combat!!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 22, 2004)

I say give a day or so to post, although lately the boards have been down/slow etc. but yeah, I'd assume actions if it went too long just to keep combat rolling.  A post a day usually shouldn't be too hard for most people, although I guess sometimes weekends for people are hard (i thought weekends is where you had more freetime but i guess i don't understand it), unless someone posts that they aren't going to be around (like I'll be in Seattle from May 13th till the 20th rather than on this coast, but i might still have some net access), so yeah... i'll stop rambling now


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 22, 2004)

Coming out to Seattle aye? Check my location 

What draws you to my neck of the woods? And by May it might be nice (unless you like rain...)


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 22, 2004)

my sister goes to Puget Sound and is graduating this spring... yeah i did notice the location... so i'm going out to see her for a week and hang out and such. rain, what's rain, all we get is snow and wind up here ;-) j/k


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 22, 2004)

Kewl, I have a couple of friends going there... well I will wait until tomorrow, but then I post


----------



## JimAde (Apr 22, 2004)

It's fine with me if you need to assume actions for Torren.  I'm one of those who is less likely to post on the week-end.  I can usually post at work, but on the week-end it's running around with the kids, doing yard work, yada yada yada.  

Being responsible stinks 

Anyway, the boards seem a little better now.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 22, 2004)

If I'm not around for awhile, feel free to assume actions for me.  I'm one of those people with more free time on the weekends.

I have a few questions before I know what Zoraster will do next.  You said the creature was 15' away, then it moved 15' closer.  So is it in melee directly above me now?  If it's not, can I climb the crossbeams to get to it?  Would that be a move action, a climb action, or a 5' step?  If it's a move, can I tumble?   Do I have to make balance checks to manuever up here?   If so, what DC?

Ok, that's enough interrogating for now.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 22, 2004)

Karl, how come the old ladies are not affected by the rain on their spot check?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 22, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> If I'm not around for awhile, feel free to assume actions for me.  I'm one of those people with more free time on the weekends.
> 
> I have a few questions before I know what Zoraster will do next.  You said the creature was 15' away, then it moved 15' closer.  So is it in melee directly above me now?  If it's not, can I climb the crossbeams to get to it?  Would that be a move action, a climb action, or a 5' step?  If it's a move, can I tumble?   Do I have to make balance checks to manuever up here?   If so, what DC?
> 
> Ok, that's enough interrogating for now.




Ah yea I did not explain that very well... the creature is right above you, within reach right now...the ceiling is about 8 feet about the base of the chandelier, so your head is about 3 and a half feet to the ceiling. The creature is a bit off from there as it has the strechy arms... The crossbeams are a foot or two about the level of the chandelier, but just a short hop for you. 




			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Karl, how come the old ladies are not affected by the rain on their spot check?




Well now, they are BUT also they have something else that I am just not posting about (as it is not dark vision). I am just calling it Spot... more to come...


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 22, 2004)

> Ah yea I did not explain that very well... the creature is right above you, within reach right now...the ceiling is about 8 feet about the base of the chandelier, so your head is about 3 and a half feet to the ceiling. The creature is a bit off from there as it has the strechy arms... The crossbeams are a foot or two about the level of the chandelier, but just a short hop for you.




Can I hop onto the crossbeams as a 5' step?  If not, can I tumble there?  Would I be in melee range there? 

How far above the ground are these crossbeams?

Also, I just noticed I made a glaring typo in my last post - I have less free time on the weekends, not more.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 22, 2004)

Yea the crossbeams are about a 5 foot hop from where you are; but while it would normally be just a step, up here I would not make it a free step (i.e. you would need to make a tumble DC 15 to avoid an AoO from the creature, just cause the movement involved). The chandelier is about 12 feet off the groun while the crossbeams are about 13 feet off the ground. 

NO problem about the weekends... in fact that is when I have the least amount of time also. Both my wife and I work most of the weekdays and don't get to do much... so the weekends are "her" time


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 22, 2004)

A question for Ferrix - how fast does Kitsch what to move down the hallway? Half speed no minus to Move Silent, normal movement speed -5 to Move Silent, any faster -20. Just wondering...


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2004)

Normal speed -5, probably near a wall at all times.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well now, they are BUT also they have something else that I am just not posting about (as it is not dark vision). I am just calling it Spot... more to come...



Makes me feel more secure

Quick question, Villard will use a hit and run tactic, can I easily locate the sound of the other combat? I guess the place is quite dark inside? after shooting the arrow could I run up the stair silently (and hide there (assuming she doesn't have darkvision) hoping she will be attracted by the sound and light (sunrod) of the other combat, I could then attack her from the back.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 23, 2004)

Well Villard can't see the stairs yet... but once he runs into the building he will see that right away. He can hear the combat behind him but not make out the details of it... just that there is some yelling and fighting going on


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 23, 2004)

One question for this round; does Zoraster get an attack of opportunity when the creature flees melee?  I'll be really scared if that thing is tumbling.

I also want to say that this is an awesome set-up for a battle.  Climbing monster + dynamic setting = interesting encounter.  Silly me was expecting the campaign to start with something straightforward.  Kudos, Karl.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2004)

According to the spell description, you need two hands free to use Spider Climb, but I'd like to officially whine for a circumstance bonus  How far off the floor are we, anyway?

Far enough that it'll hurt ;-)

And I second Kangaxx... very cool combat so far... now if I can only get the jump on something...


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 23, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> According to the spell description, you need two hands free to use Spider Climb, but I'd like to officially whine for a circumstance bonus  How far off the floor are we, anyway?
> 
> Far enough that it'll hurt ;-)
> 
> And I second Kangaxx... very cool combat so far... now if I can only get the jump on something...



Put the blade between your teeth like real pirates 

I can't wait to get this old witch in my threath range


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 23, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> One question for this round; does Zoraster get an attack of opportunity when the creature flees melee?  I'll be really scared if that thing is tumbling.
> 
> I also want to say that this is an awesome set-up for a battle.  Climbing monster + dynamic setting = interesting encounter.  Silly me was expecting the campaign to start with something straightforward.  Kudos, Karl.




Normally yes BUT the creature has a super-natural ability to take either an extra move or attack action. Now normally if you attack and move you get an AoO but in this case, just because it is something of a super-natural power (not like a feat Hero Surge or something) I interpret this to mean that it was as if the creature did not attack you and just moved this round.  



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> According to the spell description, you need two hands free to use Spider Climb, but I'd like to officially whine for a circumstance bonus How far off the floor are we, anyway?
> 
> Far enough that it'll hurt ;-)
> 
> And I second Kangaxx... very cool combat so far... now if I can only get the jump on something...




You are around 14 or 15 feet off the ground so a fall can hurt. I would say that if you are using only one hand you could get 15 feet, and with no hands maybe 10 feet move. If you wanted to move farther I would say maybe a Climb or Balance check DC 10 +the extra feet you want to go up to the 20 feet. I am pretty open to allowing you to use your spells this way that we don't have to use "absolutes"

Thanks for the complements... it may get more interesting very soon 

Oh yea LAST but not least... I like to twick my monsters around to give them different abilities etc from the book, so the "things" outside might have a few little things you might not except


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 23, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Put the blade between your teeth like real pirates
> 
> I can't wait to get this old witch in my threath range




THAT is an abilities from Conan that I SOOO think we should add to normal D&D. Barbarians and Pirates get it, and it is called "Sword Bite" and you can hold a small bladed weapon in your mouth for so many minutes without hurting your self... funny stuff


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Normally yes BUT the creature has a super-natural ability to take either an extra move or attack action. Now normally if you attack and move you get an AoO but in this case, just because it is something of a super-natural power (not like a feat Hero Surge or something) I interpret this to mean that it was as if the creature did not attack you and just moved this round.




This is stepping a little outside of the rules, because normally moving provokes an AoO regardless of whether you attacked, you only avoid them by using the full-round withdraw action.  But you're the dm, so I'll leave it at that.  

If you're changing the monsters, then I'm happy.  Suprises are what make this game interesting.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> You are around 14 or 15 feet off the ground so a fall can hurt. I would say that if you are using only one hand you could get 15 feet, and with no hands maybe 10 feet move. If you wanted to move farther I would say maybe a Climb or Balance check DC 10 +the extra feet you want to go up to the 20 feet. I am pretty open to allowing you to use your spells this way that we don't have to use "absolutes"



What I was really planning to do was run across the rafter, jumping to others as necessary.  I was just hoping that the Spider Climb would give me a circumstance bonus (+2 or +4) on any required Balance or Jump checks.  Your call, but I'm definitely moving enough to get in an attack.  I'm annoyed.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 23, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> This is stepping a little outside of the rules, because normally moving provokes an AoO regardless of whether you attacked, you only avoid them by using the full-round withdraw action.  But you're the dm, so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> If you're changing the monsters, then I'm happy.  Suprises are what make this game interesting.




_Technically_ yes BUT I do this fairly rarely... I just thought in this case...  

Oh and I wanted to add... when I say I "add" or "change" stuff for monsters, I do not mean I change the rules for them, I mean... make it bigger, give it some different abilities etc.

When I read the "Quickness" super-natural ability that the creature has I should or thought about the Move-By-Attack feat, etc. 

Again I am not opposed at all to you guys calling me on rules that I mess up if you think I am being unfair... I'm only human


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 24, 2004)

I will wait to hear what Hammerhead's actions are and then more then likely do a couple of rounds... as "stuff" outside is moving forward quickly


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

Karl, can I react to Kitsch's warning, since I went already this turn?  I just want to shout out a translation of what he said.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 26, 2004)

Karl, you rolled "1", I want to see that die  . So frustrating not to be the DM, I cannot "fudge" the roll.

I am having fun, keep the good work.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 26, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Karl, can I react to Kitsch's warning, since I went already this turn?  I just want to shout out a translation of what he said.




Yes you can totally act on what he is "signing" 

AND yes DarkMaster I am REALLY trying to be 100% honest in my rolls  hehehe, which blows at times... my creature inside was not that great as I was rolling like crap for it and rolling great for the players?!?! Anyway thanks... hope that you continue to enjoy the game...


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yes you can totally act on what he is "signing"
> 
> AND yes DarkMaster I am REALLY trying to be 100% honest in my rolls  hehehe, which blows at times... my creature inside was not that great as I was rolling like crap for it and rolling great for the players?!?! Anyway thanks... hope that you continue to enjoy the game...



At least my hide roll are good, but what's the point of being well hidden if you fire in the wind.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kitsch returns to his hiding spaces and listens as close as he can, but he can no longer hear anything...
> _Hide 15 +14 =29, Listen 14 +3 =17_












*OOC:*


that should be 15 +16 =31


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

Ops sorry...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

NOW it gets scary!


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

Is my _Spider Climb _still in effect?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> NOW it gets scary!




i feel bad for black jack, getting up close and personal with grandma


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Is my _Spider Climb _still in effect?




yes it has been no more then 2 minutes sense you cast the spell


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2004)

Good thing I have Protection From Evil up! That +2 resistance bonus will come quite in handy with no Cloaks of Resistance floating around. I should prepare more of them next time, enough for a few members of the party to be protected as well. Still, the last person you want unconscious is the Cleric in the party full of Rogues.

Funny, I was thinking of taking a few levels of Rogue myself. Of course, if I really wanted to I would have taken it at first level, but oh well  I like the idea of getting Divine Power and laying about with my bastard sword two-handed, like I'm about to do now Bull's Strengthed.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

yes with an 18 STR and using that sword two-handed should be nasty! I love two-handed weapons myself in most games


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2004)

rogue greatsword wielder's are fun too


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm pretty worried about a DC 13 save vs death.  I probably have one of the best fort saves in the party, and there's still about a 1 in 3 chance of Zoraster becoming a permanent resident here.  Low magic makes anything you roll a saving throw against deadlier.  

Do any of you have trouble with the boards logging you out?  It times me out so fast that sometimes I have to log in again in between typing and submitting a reply.  Which wouldn't be a problem if the boards didn't take several minutes to load each page during high traffic hours...   And that remember me button doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds like you have cookies disabled.  Is that possible?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2004)

i had that problem for a while too... there's a thread on the metaboard about the problem i had... basically i was going to enworld.cyberstreet.net (old address) and it would keep logging me out, just had to change it to the new enworld.org/forums/


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 28, 2004)

Did Sharky boy see me, if I decide to use the rapid shot feat can I still benefit from being hidden for my first arrow ?

and I hate creature with regeneration.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

Well as for Save or Die, think of all the XP you get if you survive  but yes I have a bit of a problem with that to, which is why I would more then likely make it like -1 HP or something. The creatures have a lot of stuff and are only listed as CR4?!?!

Boards are a bit wonky lately 

Shark "girl" (or hag if you will) does not see Villard BUT remember from where he is, Fentrith not only provides the creature cover (so it could hit him if you miss; % chance) you are also a -4 to your attack roll firing into Melee. If you move next round, and make a Hide roll you should be able to get to a place where Fentrith will not provide cover, just the -4 firing into Melee


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 28, 2004)

Aha, thanks Ferrix.  I've been going to old address since that's the one that somehow ended up in my favorites list ages ago.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

OH yea I wanted to say... even though the creatures are CR4, I bumped them to 5 do to the lower magic setting (for XP and what I expect to happen... I did this for most "magical" creatures as well.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Ferrix, what is Kitsch throwing anyway? Acid? Greek Fire? not sure  yes splash will affect others around there and you notice that Fentrith (the Cleric!) is swaying a bit


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ferrix, what is Kitsch throwing anyway? Acid? Greek Fire? not sure  yes splash will affect others around there and you notice that Fentrith (the Cleric!) is swaying a bit




Acid... it's in the title of the post... i'm hoping Fentrith with take a step back since he's gotten the crap walloped out of him this past round and maybe cast a healing spell on himself. it's only a point of splash damage anyways.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Man totally missed that?!?!? OK thanks  He just might BUT the creature and him are reacting at the same time SOOOOO not going to help him much


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Man totally missed that?!?!? OK thanks  He just might BUT the creature and him are reacting at the same time SOOOOO not going to help him much



Which creature Villard is attacking, I am a bit confused, they both seem to heal from normal injury but in your last post you say that only one. I understand that the shocking grasp hurt the old lady but I am confused.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Creature inside seems to heal wounds really fast (shark looking woman)... that is the one that most everyone can see and is attacking right now. 

The creature outside that looks like and old hag, is fighting just Zoraster (after she dazed Black Jack, who can react this round). After Zoraster hit her twice she surrendered


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

shark looking dog inside -> us

ugly grandma outside -> zoraster


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

so really, these are the guys that tell us we're in for a night of hell... i'm overjoyed


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Creature inside seems to heal wounds really fast (shark looking woman)... that is the one that most everyone can see and is attacking right now.
> 
> The creature outside that looks like and old hag, is fighting just Zoraster (after she dazed Black Jack, who can react this round). After Zoraster hit her twice she surrendered



Thanks was under the impression that the hag was inside.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 29, 2004)

My theory is that the "thing" is some kind of shark/troll hybrid. My other theory is that Fentrith has lost a lot of blood, and is very lucky he isn't grappled. Then he'd be screwed, and forced to rely on a wimpy dagger before the shark killer ripped him open like a package of sausages.

My current plan may involve either taking a Withdraw action, or casting on the defensive, or tumbling, so I can cast a Cure Serious Wounds on myself. Someone else will have to take the meatshield role for the moment...I recommend the elf! (When in doubt, always volunteer the elf)


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I recommend the elf! (When in doubt, always volunteer the elf)




I second the elf, lemurs just don't make good meatshields...


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm on it.  The elf is busy 

I actually did my post before reading this, so apparently we're coordinating well.  Just hope we live to enjoy it.  Sounds like something's coming that these things are afraid of.  That can't be good.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

If its DR then it's at least DR 15!!!
My arrow did 14 pt of damage.
Maybe a low DR plus some fast healing.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> If its DR then it's at least DR 15!!!
> My arrow did 14 pt of damage.
> Maybe a low DR plus some fast healing.



Could be.  Or maybe you did overcome the DR and do some damage, but not enough to slow it down, just like my spell.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 29, 2004)

I have to wonder what kind of DR do these guys have? I mean, we've hit him with magic weapons, and with adamantine weapons. Let's hope he doesn't have DR/Good, otherwise we got nothing. The other possibilities include cold iron and silver. Anyone got some of those?

Oh well, if it comes to it Fentrith can escape by casting Fly and running like a little girl.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I have to wonder what kind of DR do these guys have? I mean, we've hit him with magic weapons, and with adamantine weapons. Let's hope he doesn't have DR/Good, otherwise we got nothing. The other possibilities include cold iron and silver. Anyone got some of those?
> 
> Oh well, if it comes to it Fentrith can escape by casting Fly and running like a little girl.



_The Black Quill_ (my rapier) is Cold Iron.  Who's got a magic weapon?


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I have to wonder what kind of DR do these guys have? I mean, we've hit him with magic weapons, and with adamantine weapons. Let's hope he doesn't have DR/Good, otherwise we got nothing. The other possibilities include cold iron and silver. Anyone got some of those?
> 
> Oh well, if it comes to it Fentrith can escape by casting Fly and running like a little girl.



Got Cold iron and silver arrow, if things goes badly with Sharky girl, Villard will try shooting one of each with rapid shot.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> _The Black Quill_ (my rapier) is Cold Iron.  Who's got a magic weapon?



Actually Villard bow is +1 and it had no effect.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

Why don't Zoraster finishes her off, if there is something bigger coming I don't want her to finishes us up after.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 29, 2004)

Hammerhead, you neglected to post your next action along with your character info.  As for the DR, the obvious answer is bludgeoning.  But I think bludgeoning weapons are about as lost to us as good ones are.

Zoraster would love to go provide some shielding, even that thing will have trouble hitting him on full defense.  But since it doesn't look like our party is even capable of wounding it, I'm not sure what the point is.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 29, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Why don't Zoraster finishes her off, if there is something bigger coming I don't want her to finishes us up after.




Because he said he would let her go if she said something useful, and Zoraster fancies himself as an honorable duelist.  Also, judging from the shouting inside, he thinks he's more needed in there.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Because he said he would let her go if she said something useful, and Zoraster fancies himself as an honorable duelist.  Also, judging from the shouting inside, he thinks he's more needed in there.



Damn RP


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

OK posted this round over there!! 

Now question about getting Surprise Strike with a vial of acid. I can't really see it, and I am inclined to say no... BUT I thought I would ask everyone thoughts about it. If everyone disagrees with me I may rule differently. Thoughts??


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK posted this round over there!!
> 
> Now question about getting Surprise Strike with a vial of acid. I can't really see it, and I am inclined to say no... BUT I thought I would ask everyone thoughts about it. If everyone disagrees with me I may rule differently. Thoughts??




Basically if it fits the bill for a sneak attack, because it's a ranged touch attack, it qualifies for sneak attack damage, just like a touch spell that does damage would.  My qualifiers in my post were about if it was distracted enough/what not for me to get sneak attack.  I'll took a looksie around wizards to see if they have an official ruling on it, but I'm pretty certain it works the same way as any other ranged touch attack would and can qualify for sneak attack damage.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

This thread on the wizards board gives some detail on it
http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128437&highlight=alchemists+fire+sneak+attack

Basically it doesn't matter what weapon, as long as there is an attack roll and it deals damage it can qualify for sneak attack damage.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> This thread on the wizards board gives some detail on it
> http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128437&highlight=alchemists+fire+sneak+attack
> 
> Basically it doesn't matter what weapon, as long as there is an attack roll and it deals damage it can qualify for sneak attack damage.



Yes its true.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmm... ok... I guess I can sort of buy that... 

then comes the matter of the creature DR/silver. Should that apply to the sneak attack damage or should the acid be able to burn though and there by the sneak attack also??


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hmm... ok... I guess I can sort of buy that...
> 
> then comes the matter of the creature DR/silver. Should that apply to the sneak attack damage or should the acid be able to burn though and there by the sneak attack also??




*shrugs* basically it'd be the acid hitting a more vital part i guess, as it is precision damage, and the type of damage would be determined by the damage of the original weapon?  that would make sense to me?  thus if you stab something with DR 5/bludgeoning with a shortsword, the short sword damage and the SA damage have to get through the DR, but if you hit with with a mace, both would bypass it.  This would get rid of a double application of DR.  So it'd be acid hitting for 4d6 damage and everyone else gets a splash point.

oh... villard could you clip out the massive quote from your post to shorten it up?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmmmm... thinking, thinking, little wheels turning... ok I buy it... I will edit now


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 30, 2004)

OK the mage is crazy... brave, foolish, sure... but crazy


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 30, 2004)

I haven't looked at the latest round yet, but I thought I'd give my 2-cents on the sneak attacking - yes, a acid sneak attack would deal acid damage.  I know this is explained in ch. 5 of tome and blood, and is probably also in the 3.5 DMG somewhere.  However, Kitch attacking with it shouldn't be a sneak attack, since you cannot flank with a ranged weapon. Since Kitch attacked the beastie last round and hasn't hidden since, the creature should have its dex bonus vs him, negating the only other possibly source of a sneak attack.  

- Kangaxx, resident rules lawyer


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 30, 2004)

Hmm good point... MAN I need to re-read the rules... for right now I will stick with what happened (giving the SA bonus to damage), mostly as the creature is rather hellbent on getting a meal that is bleeding right in front of it. Hmm ... thinking about next round...


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 30, 2004)

After looking at the latest in the combat, I have to agree, the mage is crazy.  I think Torren and Zoraster are kindred spirits.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 30, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> After looking at the latest in the combat, I have to agree, the mage is crazy. I think Torren and Zoraster are kindred spirits.



Absolutely.  If Torren's going to die, he's going to look good doing it 

He is a little crazy, but as far as he knows these things are responsible for the trouble here.  And when somebody messes with his town he takes it personally.

BTW Kangaxx, you can subscribe to a thread without posting to it.  When you're viewing the thread, at the top of the first post you should see a link called "Thread Tools"  If you click on that a menu pops up which includes "Subscribe".  I just found it myself recently.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I have to wonder what kind of DR do these guys have? I mean, we've hit him with magic weapons, and with adamantine weapons. Let's hope he doesn't have DR/Good, otherwise we got nothing. The other possibilities include cold iron and silver. Anyone got some of those?
> 
> Oh well, if it comes to it Fentrith can escape by casting Fly and running like a little girl.





Black Jack has cold iron and silver arrows.  Unfortunately he's outside.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Black Jack has cold iron and silver arrows.  Unfortunately he's outside.



Use silver


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 30, 2004)

out for the weekend, feel free to NPC Kitsch for the time being


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Black Jack has cold iron and silver arrows.  Unfortunately he's outside.




OK one question, last round Black Jack drew his sword. This round you want to get back to bow range? You are within it right now, but you need to switch back to your bow. I assume that it is right there, so it would be a move action for Black Jack to switch back to the bow and arrow. Is that what he wants to do? AND Black Jack was in the doorway/coat room so he can see the shark monster, etc from where he is. Just wanted to be clear about that. I don't remember you saying he was going to move outside at the creature talking with the Halfling only that you were listening and if you did not like what you hear you would attack it... or did I misunderstand? Could be


----------



## rangerjohn (May 1, 2004)

No, I''m the one who misunderstood.  I thought the creature was in melee range of me.  Hence when you said the creature and Zoraster were outside, I thought I was.  Even though I didn't remember going back outside.  Can Black Jack make a spot check to see the effect of the silver arrow?


----------



## Kangaxx (May 1, 2004)

I'd just like to say that it was remarkably nice of Karl to stick Zoraster in the battle after Fentrith decided not to move behind him.  Although Zoraster may disagree.  I guess it's a little early in the evening to kill of the party cleric.


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> No, I''m the one who misunderstood.  I thought the creature was in melee range of me.  Hence when you said the creature and Zoraster were outside, I thought I was.  Even though I didn't remember going back outside.  Can Black Jack make a spot check to see the effect of the silver arrow?




Yes it was a very easy spot (no roll) to see that the silver arrow left black blisters and burns around the wound, that don't heal like the other arrows people have shot into it


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I'd just like to say that it was remarkably nice of Karl to stick Zoraster in the battle after Fentrith decided not to move behind him.  Although Zoraster may disagree.  I guess it's a little early in the evening to kill of the party cleric.




 no problem


----------



## JimAde (May 2, 2004)

Well, apparently it's unanimous.  Tha mage is crazy.  *sniff* I'm so proud *sniff*


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

Karl: I'm having a blast.  Great game.  Is there any chance that we could see a rough map of the crematorium?  I'm having a little trouble picturing the layout, and I think we're going to search the place.  It would be good if we have a common frame of reference to formulate our search plan.

If not, I'm sure we'll muddle through 

By the way, the mage may be slightly crazy, but he's not completely stupid.  Think I'll leave the melee to the fighters from now on


----------



## Karl Green (May 3, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Karl: I'm having a blast.  Great game.  Is there any chance that we could see a rough map of the crematorium?  I'm having a little trouble picturing the layout, and I think we're going to search the place.  It would be good if we have a common frame of reference to formulate our search plan.
> 
> If not, I'm sure we'll muddle through
> 
> By the way, the mage may be slightly crazy, but he's not completely stupid.  Think I'll leave the melee to the fighters from now on




Man are the boards... sllllooooowwwwww... for me right now. Anyway, I have a scanner but I am not sure how to post pictures etc onto the boards. If someone can give me a hint I can try 

And I was going to ask.. there are fighters in this group  just kidden


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

When you create or edit a post, there's a "Manage Attachments" button in the "Additional Options" box below where you enter text.  It's pretty easy.  You could start a new OOC thread for such things, and the rest of us would not post in it (so it stays small).

It would be awesome if you're willing to do it.  I know it's a hassle.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2004)

In another PbP game with Erekose he makes a link to a map in the IC thread and usually has it also in his signature, so you could just attach it to a post here and just link it.


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

OK I will try this tonight and tomorrow and see what I can create


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

OK my scanner is at work, but I set up a Yahoo group where I will post the maps in the photo section. Here is the location. You can send me email at 

greenkarl *@* yahoo.com 

and I will send you invites. I believe that you require a Yahoo to join, but not 100%. It is free so just make a little one you never use for anything else. Anyway the Yahoo Group is here...

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/greenkarl/


Nothing there yet, but I will add some scanned maps to the Photo section tomorrow (I hope )


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

OK I posted the ground floor and the 2nd floor of that you have explored so far. As you explore more I will update the site. This is the first time I have been able to get here today though... boards down all morning 

Anyway these are NOT percise in any way shape or form. I scanned some in but they did not look good at all, so I wrote this up with MS Photo really fast (hench they are not spaced out as well as I should have, but...)


----------



## Ferrix (May 4, 2004)

the ground floor image is hard to read and i can't get it to size up without becoming blurry, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

Hmm I will try one other thing... I hate yahoo btw


----------



## rangerjohn (May 4, 2004)

Well exept, I can't get it to resize.


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

Man, maybe I should just get all your emails and send them to you in email as JPEG 

I am going to try a webpage next...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 4, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hmm I will try one other thing... I hate yahoo btw




You mean yah*ll?  This even though I subscribe to sevral groups.  Actually I was a member of them before yahoo took over.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Man, maybe I should just get all your emails and send them to you in email as JPEG
> 
> I am going to try a webpage next...



Where did you put them? They don't seem to be on the Yahoo newsgroup.


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

in Photos under Hermitage...


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

Karl, this is great.  Thanks.  Like the others I can't really read the ground floor map notation, but I can at least see the walls and get some idea.  The upper level map is clear.

If you wanted to e-mail stuff to me I'd be glad to make a home for it on my web site.


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

Just sent them to you... let me know if you can see it. I can send it as a MIX (photodraw) also but they are bigger...


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Just sent them to you... let me know if you can see it. I can send it as a MIX (photodraw) also but they are bigger...



Got them now!!!


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

Ops did I send to the wrong person?


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

I didn't receive anything.  My e-mail is sluggybunbun  *AT* hotmail *DOT* com.  Please don't send MIX files, since I don't have anything that can read them.  JPGs should be fine.  Once I get them I'll post on my web site and put the URL here.

Thanks.


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

Karl has sent me the original JPG maps and I posted them on my web site:

Ground Floor
Upper Floor

Much easier to see.  Thanks Karl.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

I didn't realize there were so many doors.  So much for Zoraster's plan.


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

Well of the doors that you have _seen_, only one looked smashed in


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well of the doors that you have _seen_, only one looked smashed in




True, but if they smashed one, they can smash more. Torren was right, we don't have enough people to cover the ground floor.


----------



## Ferrix (May 5, 2004)

Thanks JimAde for hosting those, look a lot better when sized correctly.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> True, but if they smashed one, they can smash more. Torren was right, we don't have enough people to cover the ground floor.




hehe true... ok I wanted to ask... is the plan to hold up in the belltower? It is just getting dark now. I just want to make sure if I need to move the time forward or not if you are all in agreement...


----------



## Kangaxx (May 6, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hehe true... ok I wanted to ask... is the plan to hold up in the belltower? It is just getting dark now. I just want to make sure if I need to move the time forward or not if you are all in agreement...




I think we're going to hole up in the tower.  We could probably use a little jump ahead.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I think we're going to hole up in the tower.  We could probably use a little jump ahead.




OCC no problem I am already there


----------



## JimAde (May 6, 2004)

*Maps and other resources posted*

Yes, we're off to the bell tower.

I got the latest map and have posted it:

http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/freeport/outsideview.jpg

These maps are great, Karl. It's a huge help.

EDIT:  I put a "front page" on these.  If I get any further resources from Karl they will get added to this page:

http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/freeport


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

I just send you an updated 2nd floor with the rooms that Zoraster did a quick look into


----------



## JimAde (May 7, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I just send you an updated 2nd floor with the rooms that Zoraster did a quick look into



And I've uploaded it.  Everybody should be able to see it.  How big is the bell tower anyway?


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

The bell tower has about a 25 foot diameter, with the stairwell in the northeast corner. It is hollow in the middle and only a 5 or 6ft wide edge along the wall. There is a big bell in the center and someone has scrawled in chalk 'BEWARE THE SEA' near the stairway.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 7, 2004)

Are people interested in Zoraster's idea, or are we just going to hole up in the tower?   I'm ok with either option, we need to get things moving again.


----------



## JimAde (May 7, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Are people interested in Zoraster's idea, or are we just going to hole up in the tower? I'm ok with either option, we need to get things moving again.



I still don't think the big room is defensible enough.  I don't know if there are any windows in the bedrooms, but even if there aren't the roof is thatched.  A determined foe could get through it.  If we're in the tower we'll be able to see anybody climbing up the outside of it and drop death on them.  I see your point about how constricted the tower is, but I'm assuming that if there's trouble we're going to be outnumbered.  Constriction is our friend.  

Having said all that, if everybody else thinks the extra room to maneuver is important enough, I will go along with Zoroaster's idea.


----------



## Ferrix (May 7, 2004)

i'm up for the tower specfically because it's an instant choke point, we could always try setting up a zip-line to get out, but to where would be the question.


----------



## JimAde (May 7, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> i'm up for the tower specfically because it's an instant choke point, we could always try setting up a zip-line to get out, but to where would be the question.



Exactly.  The whole island's a death trap.  The only other place I can see that would be easy to defend is the cave, and I have no idea what's in there.  Or do I?  

Karl, can I make a Knowledge(Local) check to have some idea what's in that cave?  Or is that too obscure?

Knowledge(Local) +5


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

well normally I would post this over in playing the game, but I could post it twice... rolling 18 +5 Know (local)... Torren is pretty sure that the cave leads into the crematorium and into the underground caves that make up the tombs, etc. There is also suppose to be a small shire of Wee Jas and some storage areas located there…


----------



## DarkMaster (May 8, 2004)

I think we have a problem with setting up a barricade that will protect the bell tower. There are not really any places where we can put it effectively. We need to be able to control both tower access. If we put the barricade on the second floor they can get us in the back by accessing the tower on the first floor. We also need some kind of cover in the dining area. I will investigate where those two doors lead.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 8, 2004)

I think our barricades are going to be people with swords, and setting up additional ones wouldn't really help.


----------



## Ferrix (May 8, 2004)

Place barriers in the halls on first and second floor, closer to the tower, put an archer on each floor behind the barrier.  Then when something approaches the archers fire one or two good shots taking out the front row and then fall back to the tower and the sword fighters can move up to intercept.  Makes a heck of a lot more sense than just starting the engagement with the sword fighters.

Or, after taking a second look at the maps, it seems that they'll probably have to come out into the first floor first unless they climb the walls.  So we could lure any opposition into the dining room, and ambush there and then withdraw into the belltower.  Set up something to close off that entrance and then move up to the second floor.  We'd still keep someone in the tower and on the second floor just in case (someone who can call out so we can hear 'em and rush to the tower).

If anything we could destroy the stairs to the second floor and make it that much harder to get on to the second floor for anyone without access to the bell tower.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 9, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> i'm up for the tower specfically because it's an instant choke point, we could always try setting up a zip-line to get out, but to where would be the question.




No one claims that Fentrith's ideas are GOOD ones...he's just crazy...errr, he appears to be crazy. To those lacking in 'vision.'


----------



## Karl Green (May 9, 2004)

Well it would take about an hour or so to make some pretty good 'barriers'. If you build them at the bottom and the top of the stairs that would slow people down. If you made a little ram that could be move, you can make little bridges for archers, etc so that they could get over and then knock them over or something. OK I will assume that you are building a couple of basic barriers, and I will assume that Kitsch and Villard are taking turns, one hour each, to watch out up in the tower… with that the night paces and then…


----------



## Ferrix (May 9, 2004)

40 or more... maybe we should have got them all inside and set it to collapse and burn, might have been a better idea... well, man the barriers!


----------



## Karl Green (May 9, 2004)

JimAbe, if you want to assume that Torren got rope from Black Jack that is cool... just want to make sure where you are "stringing it". I believe there is already some at the door into the enterence of the Bell Tower and at the door next to the top of the stairs on the 2nd floor. Some barriers are up at the bottom of the stairs and I _think_ the top. I am assuming most everyone is hiding around on the 2nd floor balcony except anyone in the Bell tower. At the present only Villard is in the tower also. While it is still raining outside, that storm has dropped off quit a bit, and it is a light rain right now.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> [OOC: Is the sunrod he got from Torren still lit?  If so, he'll hold it by the tip so no light escapes.  If not, he'll get out one of his own sunrods and keep it unlit.  Naturally he'll be holding the rapier in his main hand and the sunrod in his offhand.]




It has been a couple of hours, so I don't believe it would still be working


----------



## JimAde (May 10, 2004)

Sunrods last for 6 hours.  They should still be working.


I want to carry the rope.  I have an Animate Rope spell prepared and I may want to use it.  That's all.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Sunrods last for 6 hours.  They should still be working.




D'oh that will show me to not look something up. For some reason I thought they only lasted an hour. OK then... you have all been on the island for about 4 maybe 4 1/2 hours (so something like mage armor and the sunrod will both still be working)



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> I want to carry the rope.  I have an Animate Rope spell prepared and I may want to use it.  That's all.




OK got you. I think I will post one extra thing over in Playing the Game and will ask for actions. Rolling a bit you have surprise on them...


----------



## JimAde (May 10, 2004)

Karl: You may have seen my post in the Victorian OOC thread, but I wanted to let you know that I will be unavailable from 5/19 to 6/1.  I believe (I HOPE) that I mentioned this to you before we started.  If not, I apologize.  I am having a great time and definitely want to continue.  Who knows where we'll be at that point (or if Torren will even still be alive  ) but feel free to either run him as an NPC or somehow mothball him for that period.  Whatever's easiest for you.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

No problem... consider him NPC'ed as of the 19th


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Yes if you attack now, this is the surprise round, and you only get a partial action...


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> [OOC: One other thing I forgot to mention! I'd like my bag of tricks (the leather bag with my extra equipment in it) up here with Torren. Is that OK? I'll probably be wanting a sunrod before long.]




Sure that is fine. I will wait for a few more people to reply before 'making' your Move Silent roll


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Torren stands and dips his free hand into his belt pouch. He withdraws something tiny and holds it in his outstretched hand, waiting tensely.
> 
> [OOC: Ready an action: Torren will cast Web when and if five or more of the creatures come out onto the main floor and can be caught. He will cast it in such a way as to block the doorway through which they've been entering. Question: how big a drop is it from the balcony to the floor?]




It is about a 10 or 12ft drop. I am not sure if you could see the door though from your present location. I am _assuming_ that you were standing over the door on the balcony and that blocks a good view of the door. If you moved over around the corner (say going toward the balcony that runs North-South, part way up), you would have a prefect view of the doorway but you could not ready and action then...


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> It is about a 10 or 12ft drop. I am not sure if you could see the door though from your present location. I am _assuming_ that you were standing over the door on the balcony and that blocks a good view of the door. If you moved over around the corner (say going toward the balcony that runs North-South, part way up), you would have a prefect view of the doorway but you could not ready and action then...



You are correct about my position.  My thinking is that if I center the spell on the piece of floor I can see, it is a 20-foot spread and will easily block the door as well.  If I have to take a 5' step to the railing to do that, that's fine.


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Sorry for the double post, but: 

I just re-read the Web description. I had forgotten about the requirements for anchor points. I need a scale on the map or a ruling from you as to whether there are good anchor points for the spell. Maybe the stair bannister and the East wall. Actually, the spell is 40 feet across. I can probably get the entire Eastern half of the room. That would be fine.


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but:
> 
> I just re-read the Web description. I had forgotten about the requirements for anchor points. I need a scale on the map or a ruling from you as to whether there are good anchor points for the spell. Maybe the stair bannister and the East wall. Actually, the spell is 40 feet across. I can probably get the entire Eastern half of the room. That would be fine.




The main room is 60 feet across from east to west and 40 feet long from north to south.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 12, 2004)

As much as I hate lowering my own attack rolls, I feel the need to point out that the party shouldn't be getting flanking bonuses for attacking flat-footed enemies.


----------



## JimAde (May 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> The main room is 60 feet across from east to west and 40 feet long from north to south.



Ok, then, I'll just wait until I get enough targets and center the web 20' in front of me (at floor level, of course) so it stretches all the way across the room north-south and covers everything from the east wall to the foot of the stairs, or thereabouts.  I didn't realize the spell covered such a big area.  If the critters are immobilized, it's Sneak Attack goodness!

I made all the spell names in my character links to the SRD descriptions for ease of reference.  (And the character is linked in my sig).


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> As much as I hate lowering my own attack rolls, I feel the need to point out that the party shouldn't be getting flanking bonuses for attacking flat-footed enemies.




Man you guys keep my on my toes  I will have to look but I think the only one it would affect is Villard's shot outside although it was close... hmmm


----------



## JimAde (May 12, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> As much as I hate lowering my own attack rolls, I feel the need to point out that the party shouldn't be getting flanking bonuses for attacking flat-footed enemies.



*smack* Don't correct the GM (especially when it favors us) 

Seriously, I didn't even see that.  Good catch.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 12, 2004)

In defense of Fentrith's wisdom, he values enjoyable experiences and smiling over being serious. "Wisdom," as described in the PHB, is common sense, intuition, perception, and willpower. Three out of four ain't bad.


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> In defense of Fentrith's wisdom, he values enjoyable experiences and smiling over being serious. "Wisdom," as described in the PHB, is common sense, intuition, perception, and willpower. Three out of four ain't bad.




Perfect Pirate/Swashbuckler ideas if you ask me


----------



## DarkMaster (May 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Perfect Pirate/Swashbuckler ideas if you ask me



Ok, Ok, Forget about my comment.


----------



## Karl Green (May 13, 2004)

Hey DarkMaster, just to make sure, there are lots of other things outside, including the 2, four-armed creatures that are at the base of the bell tower (about 40 feet straight down... for now, climbing soon), all the "spell-casty" things and the four creature with four speargun/crossbows... just as an FYI


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

Sorry I have not posted last night or today, the boards have not let me on 

Anyway I was about to post but I have a question on this one...



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> [OOC: Still holding. I will wait until I can get at least five of them in the effect, or one of us is seriously hurt. I know there are a lot of them.].




I might be mistaken BUT to *Ready* an action is a Standard action (pg. PHB 160) so that you can’t move, ready and action and then attack can you? It says you can take a five foot step but in order to get an angle down the hallway Torren would have to move farther... so... would Torren cast his spell now or wait until next round? Sorry for the confusion there, just want to get it right


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

Well yes for low-magic, and as for lots of DR... the first one was Silver that everyone had. The second one, well not saying anything, but note that Player characters AND "important" villian NPC are not restricted 'the' magic. There is a reason (as noted with so many spoilers that you will all get to discuss soon plus this latest creature seems rather uninterested in your group)... NOW the Sea Hag was a bit more powerful then I thought, only cause the difference between 3.0 and 3.5 (the "death gaze" as it were) but I will be bumping your XP awards for that...

oh yea and the spells cast by the bad-guys are all first level


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, I hope those _Bless_ spells don't bring us down. Well, actually, they could. The lack of a real "tank" will really show in this fight, I predict. I blame the Fighter's Guild and their exhorbitant fees...stupid protectionism...

You know, I wonder if it would be possible to hire a bunch of mercenaries for sword-fodder...errrr...backup. Maybe talk to the orcish population in Freeport, some of the more loyal ones.


----------



## JimAde (May 14, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sorry I have not posted last night or today, the boards have not let me on
> 
> Anyway I was about to post but I have a question on this one...
> 
> ...



I didn't say I wanted to move.  I don't need to see down the hallway, I just need to see the middle of the room.  From there, the spell's 20' spread should reach the north and south walls.  That gives me my 2 anchor points and fills basically the whole eastern half of the room with web.  The web won't extend down the hallway, but should block entry into the room.  That's why I want to wait until there are enough bad guys in the room for us to be able to kill a significant number of them while they're trapped.

Does that make sense or am I babbling again?


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2004)

Well, the real problem is moving and readying an action, but attacking and readying a spell, since they're both standard actions. I think that was Karl's point.

Note to self: I need to get me some javelins!


----------



## JimAde (May 14, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Well, the real problem is moving and readying an action, but attacking and readying a spell, since they're both standard actions. I think that was Karl's point.
> 
> Note to self: I need to get me some javelins!



I don't think I'm trying to do that.  In the surprise round I dropped the thunderstone.  In the first regular round I want to Ready the Web spell.  Actually, I think I should be able to move and ready, but I don't want to.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 14, 2004)

You can move and attack or move and ready, you can't do all three.  Not that I'm suggesting your trying to do that.


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I didn't say I wanted to move.  I don't need to see down the hallway, I just need to see the middle of the room.  From there, the spell's 20' spread should reach the north and south walls.  That gives me my 2 anchor points and fills basically the whole eastern half of the room with web.  The web won't extend down the hallway, but should block entry into the room.  That's why I want to wait until there are enough bad guys in the room for us to be able to kill a significant number of them while they're trapped.
> 
> Does that make sense or am I babbling again?




I makes somewhat sense, but then you are looking down into the middle of the room, and you can't see the door that leads to the back...

So here is what I am saying... Torren can lean way over the balcony (and possibly be seen by monsters) and ready and action for more of the creature to pile up by the door... OR he can wait for more of the creature to run out into the middle of the room and get those there BUT that might not block to door. Does that make sense


----------



## JimAde (May 14, 2004)

This is one of the things that's hard about PbP 

Instead of taking up more time, can I just forget the whole thing and plug somebody with my crossbow?  I'll use the Web later if it's appropriate.


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

sorry about that


----------



## Kangaxx (May 14, 2004)

What are the mechanics for hopping the barricade at the top of the stairs?  Zoraster will probably be doing so after this round.  Can he do it as part of a normal move?  Does it require any skill checks?


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

I assumed that you guys had a little ramp built that you could knock over when you had to, so I was assuming a Climb or Balance check DC 13 for you to get over it as a normal move. Then you could knock it over and it would be of no use the anyone following...


----------



## Kangaxx (May 14, 2004)

That works for me, Zoraster will need a 2 to make that balance check.


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2004)

> [occ]should not have to move much at all, as they just came though the door after you shot, but it will take a full round to coat the bolt[/b]




Works for me, I'm just hoping to not take that -20 to hide 

I was wondering, this is a really something in advance, if I could start working up a Sniper PrC for my little guy to go into when he levels up?  One that reduces the penalties to hide after sniping, allows him to move quickly and quietly, extends sneak attack range, adds ranged sneak attack only and probably camouflage as well.


----------



## Karl Green (May 15, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Works for me, I'm just hoping to not take that -20 to hide
> 
> I was wondering, this is a really something in advance, if I could start working up a Sniper PrC for my little guy to go into when he levels up?  One that reduces the penalties to hide after sniping, allows him to move quickly and quietly, extends sneak attack range, adds ranged sneak attack only and probably camouflage as well.




Hmm I am not sure where my Sword & Fist is, but wasn't there a Deeps-Wood Sniper PrC in there? That might be something we could update if it fills in that role. I noticed that that it is not in Complete Warrior  but it is something I am willing to allow/work on with you


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2004)

problem with the deepwood sniper is it's much more fighter oriented, there's no ranged sneak attack which is one of the big things i'm looking for, and it gets, I think, only 2 sp a level which is a kick in the head for a rogue.


----------



## Karl Green (May 15, 2004)

True, well if you want to put something together, I would looke it over and might work something out. I don't mind the idea at all...


----------



## JimAde (May 16, 2004)

Now that I'm at the top of the stairs, can I see how many bad guys can be affected by the spell and all like that?


----------



## Karl Green (May 16, 2004)

You mean by Web? Sure, you could get the area around the stairs almost to the door without to much problem. The creatures on the middle of the stairs and the one throwing star fish would not be in the area...


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> problem with the deepwood sniper is it's much more fighter oriented, there's no ranged sneak attack which is one of the big things i'm looking for, and it gets, I think, only 2 sp a level which is a kick in the head for a rogue.



Order of the bow is a pretty good reference for a sniper type


----------



## Ferrix (May 16, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Order of the bow is a pretty good reference for a sniper type




yeah, i've gotten something written up back in maine... although i'm in seattle till thursday, so i'm stabbing something out in the house rules forum.  the ootbi is also too religious... yuck ;-)


----------



## Karl Green (May 17, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> yeah, i've gotten something written up back in maine... although i'm in seattle till thursday, so i'm stabbing something out in the house rules forum.  the ootbi is also too religious... yuck ;-)




I love Seattle at times and hate it at others (like coming in to work today and getting stuck in traffic... like I do every morning... that I hate )


----------



## Ferrix (May 18, 2004)

KarlGreen said:
			
		

> Steeling himself against his fears, Villard again leans out and fires two rapid shots down at one the creatures trying to crawl up the wall…
> They are now 30ft below you. Attack roll 3 +7 =10 a miss, second roll 14 +7 =21 a hit; damage is 1d8+3 is 4 +3 =7 points (creature has now taken 17 points of damage, and while blood is flowing…)
> …missing with the first shot the second takes the creature in the upper shoulder. It howls in rages and froths at the mouth in it huger to get up the side of the wall.
> creature need a climb check to stay on the wall and gets a 15, making it




Villard should get his Sneak Attack damage against any creature that is climbing unless they have an ability that allows them to retain their Dex while climbing.


----------



## Karl Green (May 18, 2004)

hmmm right within 30ft... hmm more coffee please  
editing now


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hmmm right within 30ft... hmm more coffee please
> editing now



Thanks Ferrix, completly forgot that while climbing you don't keep your Dex bonus


----------



## Karl Green (May 18, 2004)

Hey one thing I wanted to remind people of, please oh please, put your name/hit points in the title AND put your bonus to skills, attacks, damage ranged, etc in the message (or the title if you prefer). I don't always have access to your character sheets easily and it saves me a lot of time 

Thanks, hope I am not messing up to much (man Sneak Attack gets me ALL the time)


----------



## JimAde (May 18, 2004)

*Out for a while.*

I'll try to remember, Karl.

Ok, so I'm out from now until the 1st of June.  For the next round, Torren will probably drop back and drink a vial of Antitoxin.  I'm assuming there's secondary damage coming and I'd rather not take it 

Other than that, he'll try to make himself useful and, if possible, get the guy with the starfish.  We might end up dropping a torch on the webs to fry all those who are caught if it looks like they'll get out pretty quick.

Things don't look good...


----------



## Karl Green (May 19, 2004)

Sounds good... have a good vacation (now if I can just get on to the playing the game and post )


----------



## Karl Green (May 23, 2004)

Sorry all I left my notes for the game at work on Friday 

I will post the next round Monday. TOTALLY sorry about the delay, I hate when I do that but I don't want to do this next round without the stuff. Things a coming and thanks for your patients


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Is it easy for Villard from his position to go join the other at the barricade. I would like to shoot an arrow in the back of the creature and the join the others behind the barricade?


----------



## Karl Green (May 29, 2004)

Hmm if Villard would have prefered he could have made it to the barricade but I am not sure if he could have had time to hide also...

Otherwise the 4-armed creature will be between him and the rest of the party (he would be behind it)...

So I guess its up to you where he should be; if he goes to the barricade I would give him misses to his hide so the monster might see him and he would not get the surprise strike 

Make sense?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hmm if Villard would have prefered he could have made it to the barricade but I am not sure if he could have had time to hide also...
> 
> Otherwise the 4-armed creature will be between him and the rest of the party (he would be behind it)...
> 
> ...



Well I was asking for next round. But now I understand that I am behind it, so I will not be able to escape to the barricade after. Don't change anything That is exactly how I was seeing things


----------



## Karl Green (May 29, 2004)

Well if you have tumble you can attempt that...


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2004)

sorry for the general inaction... been relatively busy with OOC stuff this week so I'm sparse as is, plus I don't have my own computer hooked up at the moment so it's less likely for me to get on using my parents computer.  Should have mine set up in a week or so, but I'll try to post a couple times between now and then.

You guessed my actions perfectly, Kitsch will probably attempt to get down to the walkway and try to keep hidden and then start taking shots at either anyone who comes to the top or at ranged weapon wielders.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well if you have tumble you can attempt that...



Of course I have Tumble  Villard is a skill point factory


----------



## Ferrix (May 30, 2004)

Where are the maps again?  I wanted to see where the spear-gun shooters were located and if they are under any part of the second-level walkway.


----------



## Karl Green (May 31, 2004)

The map links are on JimAbe post, second one from the top on Page 13 of the OCC.

At present the two speargun shooters are under the balcony not from where the body of the Hag is marked (one on the north side and one on the east side)...they are both under some cover...

Where Kitsch is now, he can shot at anyone on the stairs or at the top of the stairs and not be attacked by the speargunner or the javelin guys.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 31, 2004)

I'm confused...  did Fentrith suddenly gain reach, or does 10' away mean 1 square away, and 5' away is adjacent?  Not that it really matters when he close with a relatively simple tumble check.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 1, 2004)

Well I might have discribed it wrong also... but the monster moved up to 10ft away from him, and you can make a 5ft step on them to attack without drawing and AoO, and he does have a 5ft reach with his weapon; I might have to re-read AoO again for like the 100 time  as I still get it wrong... not a huge deal, as yes he has tumble to move up on it


----------



## JimAde (Jun 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well I might have discribed it wrong also... but the monster moved up to 10ft away from him, and you can make a 5ft step on them to attack without drawing and AoO, and he does have a 5ft reach with his weapon; I might have to re-read AoO again for like the 100 time  as I still get it wrong... not a huge deal, as yes he has tumble to move up on it



I'm almost positive you're doing it right.  You can take a 5' step if you don't take any other moves.  You can then get a full attack or whatever.  The 5' step does not provoke an AoO.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 1, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I'm almost positive you're doing it right.  You can take a 5' step if you don't take any other moves.  You can then get a full attack or whatever.  The 5' step does not provoke an AoO.




My point was that from Karl's description, I got the impression that there was 10' of open space between Fentrith and the fish, thus taking a 5' step would leave 5' of open space and not allow an attack.  Apparently that wasn't the case though, so I apologize for stirring up the hornets.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 1, 2004)

I see.  That's interesting.  I guess "10 feet away" could be interpreted either way.  I assumed it meant one empty square in between.

By the way, Karl, I love the somatic component for Acid Splash.  That rocks.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2004)

Karl I taugh I was already in range to hit the creature. I wanted to hit it first and then tumble away towards a barricade where the creature could not reach me.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope the one you were in range with died (everyone stabbed it)... I thought you were moving up to the next big one that had just come over the barricade. If you did not want to move that way, I can edit...especially if you thought something else... 

You know I am about to make a map with Excel for these fights!! Maybe JimAbe could post them


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 2, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nope the one you were in range with died (everyone stabbed it)... I thought you were moving up to the next big one that had just come over the barricade. If you did not want to move that way, I can edit...especially if you thought something else...
> 
> You know I am about to make a map with Excel for these fights!! Maybe JimAbe could post them



Ok that was a good move, we need to gang up on those four armed creature to bring them down as quickly as possible.

I also think that Villard will soon need a cure


----------



## JimAde (Jun 2, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nope the one you were in range with died (everyone stabbed it)... I thought you were moving up to the next big one that had just come over the barricade. If you did not want to move that way, I can edit...especially if you thought something else...
> 
> You know I am about to make a map with Excel for these fights!! Maybe JimAbe could post them



I'll be glad to.  Just e-mail 'em to me.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 2, 2004)

JimAde, you may want to modify your action a little considering what Zoraster is doing.  Just thought I should point that out.  

Karl, has the barricade by the stairs gotten harder to climb past yet because of the addition of a pile of bodies?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 3, 2004)

hehe ya I should add that in... I was thinking people should make Balance checks to move around up there cause of all the bodies and blood


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> JimAde, you may want to modify your action a little considering what Zoraster is doing. Just thought I should point that out.
> 
> Karl, has the barricade by the stairs gotten harder to climb past yet because of the addition of a pile of bodies?



Thanks, I'll re-read and reconsider.  Karl, please ignore my previous post and I'll post a new action.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm going to be leaving town for about a week on Sunday. I'll be gone from the 6th to the 13th.  I'll still have internet access, but I'll probably only be ol once every two or three days, so feel free to npc my character or whatever if I'm holding things up.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Karl, what are my options right now? I either fight the fishman in front of me or tumble past it right, or I can go back in the tower but that would be pretty useless.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes... you could 'withdraw' back to your bow (no roll or anything), tumble over to the other group (DC15) or try and tumble behind this creature (DC25). All moving around requires a Balance check DC10 cause of all the bodies around!


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

And when is this dazzled effect ending ? I think I will perform 2 attack in the creature in front of me. as for the balance check not a problem Villard has 9 in balance. If I remember correctly those fishmen are not too strong.

I will then retreat to go get my bow.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, if I were carrying a splash weapon in one of my pouches, why would it take a full-round action to prepare to throw it since you don't have to light it, you don't have to do anything, you just grab and throw.  Shouldn't it be the same as drawing and throwing any other weapon so long as it's in an accessible place?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 8, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> And when is this dazzled effect ending ? I think I will perform 2 attack in the creature in front of me. as for the balance check not a problem Villard has 9 in balance. If I remember correctly those fishmen are not too strong.
> 
> I will then retreat to go get my bow.




Well "Bane" (what got you) lasts for 1 minute per level of caster


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Okay, if I were carrying a splash weapon in one of my pouches, why would it take a full-round action to prepare to throw it since you don't have to light it, you don't have to do anything, you just grab and throw.  Shouldn't it be the same as drawing and throwing any other weapon so long as it's in an accessible place?




Hmm yea I was not 100% sure where you had that... ok I would guess it is NOT a full round action so I will edit...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well "Bane" (what got you) lasts for 1 minute per level of caster



And this flying creature didn't seem to be first level. I guess I will stay stuck with it for the rest of the fight.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 8, 2004)

Nope... it was one of the fishmen standing at the shore that did it...

the floating dead fishman thing cast a spell on himself (right before you shot and arrow at it... and then it bonuced off)


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nope... it was one of the fishmen standing at the shore that did it...
> 
> the floating dead fishman thing cast a spell on himself (right before you shot and arrow at it... and then it bonuced off)



Last time I look where those cleric fishmen still there or they were heading towards the creamtorium?

Also is Torren close to me? Could I move and perform one flanked attack with my rapier to help Torren kill it quicker?
If I can I will change my action and help Torren


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 10, 2004)

You gonna edit the last round for Kitsch tossing the alchemist fire?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, sorry I am slow... work is kicking my... butt... these days and I am slaking... one question I wanted to ask though...

Would Kitsch just toss the flask down and then shot it will a bolt next round? I ask, because I don't think it landing in webbings is going to break the flask. You could throw it at the floor next to the webbings etc. 

Also if you want to get close you will 'expose' yourself to spearguns and javelins... just because they are watching and waiting... 

As for Villard, if you tumbled by the one threatening him, he could get over and stab the one by Torren


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 10, 2004)

I will edit my move


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yes, sorry I am slow... work is kicking my... butt... these days and I am slaking... one question I wanted to ask though...
> 
> Would Kitsch just toss the flask down and then shot it will a bolt next round? I ask, because I don't think it landing in webbings is going to break the flask. You could throw it at the floor next to the webbings etc.
> 
> ...




Are any creatures stuck in the webbing, cause i'm sure if he hit one of them it'd break and probably get the webbings going too.  That's what he'd probably aim for first.  How much do you mean by expose?  I thought I had gotten down to the walkway so that I could only target those coming up the stairs and thus couldn't see down in the center and they wouldn't be able to see me, allowing me to move about without them being able to see me at all (thus probably a hide check as normal).  I'd move towards the edge of the walkway, toss the flask and then use my five foot step to hop back and probably drop prone if it was needed (though I am really short).


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 10, 2004)

Well they do have 'readied' actions so it would only be the two speargun man AND you would still have normal cover (+4AC +2Reflex)...

There is ONE fishman stuck and exposed out in the open so yes you could get him, for some reason I thought you were just throwing at the webbing...


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 11, 2004)

could i make a hide and move silently check to see if i can toss it without them figuring out where i am until after?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 11, 2004)

sure I can buy that... OK I promiss I am about to post this next round. I am very sorry for how slow I have been.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 24, 2004)

Karl, would you consider tumbling to be a strenous action for Zoraster?  It's only a move action, but I wanted to make sure since it's certainly harder than just walking.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

hmm that is a hard one... what do others thing? ... a move action, but it does seem kind of strenous to me...


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 24, 2004)

According to the PHB (pg 145) you can perform move actions without taking damage, but then it says any action which the DM deems strenuous, regardless of type, will make you take a point of damage.

Edit: I misread your post, at first I thought you wanted a rules clarification.  But I'll leave this here in case anyone else cares.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

I am going to go with a non-strenuous action. You only can tumble half your move and that is your full action, but at least you will not go to -1


----------



## JimAde (Jun 25, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I am going to go with a non-strenuous action. You only can tumble half your move and that is your full action, but at least you will not go to -1



And if it chases him, hopefully we can nail it with some AoO's.  Things aren't looking good for the home team


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I am going to go with a non-strenuous action. You only can tumble half your move and that is your full action, but at least you will not go to -1





Do you mean my speed will be halved again in addition to the normal halving for tumbling?  Because that would turn it into a 5' step.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 26, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Do you mean my speed will be halved again in addition to the normal halving for tumbling?  Because that would turn it into a 5' step.




No, no just that you can only tumble half your normal move, just like normal tumble... sorry I did not word that well


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 2, 2004)

I will be in vacation far away from any internet connections between July 17 to July 31

during that time feel free to NPCs Villard


----------



## JimAde (Jul 2, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I will be in vacation far away from any internet connections between July 17 to July 31
> 
> during that time feel free to NPCs Villard



Me too (17th to the 25th).  Sorry for the timing.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 12, 2004)

Where has everyone gone?  Are we on hiatus?

Bueller?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 12, 2004)

I am still here until the end of the week.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 12, 2004)

I am still here, and I'm not planning on leaving.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 12, 2004)

still here, thought I was waiting on the IC thread for something to happen


----------



## JimAde (Jul 13, 2004)

I haven't seen any posts from Karl recently in the Resurrection City game, either.  Can anybody check if he's posted at all in the last few days?  I can't because I'm a freeloading slacker


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm also still here, although I've gotten rather busy of late so I haven't been to the boards in awhile.  I guess I didn't miss much.  Hopefully Karl will pop out of the woodwork soon.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 16, 2004)

*Out for a while.*

Ok, I am officially gone for a week or so.  I should be back to the computer on Monday, July 26.  

Hopefully the game has not imploded.  I'll check in when I'm back.  Regardless it's been fun so far!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 16, 2004)

I want to see what's behind this door!  And then get experience for the horde of mongrel fishmen


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry that I let this die people... I posted a bunch and it did not seem that anyone was replying and I sort of let it fall off my radar... then had a bit of personal stuff come up that was stressing me out and I was not on line for more then a bit every day (still posted on a few other games I am in)

If there is anyone still interested I will see about breathing life back into it. If we have to maybe we can replace some characters as need be when you get back to Freeport


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2004)

i'm in as evidenced by my shout out to you


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 5, 2004)

I am still in too


----------



## JimAde (Aug 5, 2004)

Oooh Oooh!  Pick me! 

I still want to play the mad wizard!


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm still here.  I thought we were waiting for the monkey to do something about the trap?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes I believe it was the Crazy Wizard or the Monkey that we were waiting on  I can come up with something... hmm


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2004)

oi! it's lemur, not monkey!  And I was waiting for the DM to resolve what I said I would do


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> oi! it's lemur, not monkey!  And I was waiting for the DM to resolve what I said I would do



I know, but monkey is how the group percieves him.    I also realize we were waiting on Karl.  He must have missed a post or two.  But were back on track now.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 6, 2004)

I've been busy moving for the last few days, but now I'm mostly up and running in the new place, and in need of more swashbuckling action.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 7, 2004)

Give me a day or two to get some stuff worked out and I will start up again... we should be able to finish this one and then move to the next...

Hmm haunted mansion? kidnapped nobles? treasure map? brutal murders? dark cults awaking? drums of war between the Sea Elves and the barbarians of Northold? Lots of stuff awaiting you back in Freeport


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Give me a day or two to get some stuff worked out and I will start up again... we should be able to finish this one and then move to the next...
> 
> Hmm haunted mansion? kidnapped nobles? treasure map? brutal murders? dark cults awaking? drums of war between the Sea Elves and the barbarians of Northold? Lots of stuff awaiting you back in Freeport




  Yay!  I think this is going to be that much more interesting once we get rolling again.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2004)

Spoon!

*poorly disguised bump*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2004)

bump... don't die freeport, don't die on me now!


----------



## JimAde (Aug 17, 2004)

*rubs paddles together*

 Charging to 200...Clear!

 ZAP!

 "Anything?  Ferrix, you got a pulse?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't know, seems everyone has the best of intentions... But its just not happening.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2004)

it's dead, d-e-d, ded.  *sniff sniff*


----------



## JimAde (Aug 29, 2004)

*heavy sigh*

 Anybody else actually own this supplement?  Maybe we could switch GMs if Karl doesn't have the time.

 I know how crazy life can get.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2004)

I own the first two Freeport modules.  But between them not having anything to do with the current adventure and my hesitency to DM.....


----------



## JimAde (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok, fair enough.  I have some very vague ideas of my own floating around.  If I decide to do something about them online, I'll give you guys first crack at it (including Karl of course if he's interested).  But if I do it won't be for a while.

 It was a lot of fun while it lasted!  Take care everybody.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 29, 2004)

I guess that's it for Freeport.     So long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm VERY sorry... I am a bastard... I have had a little time to come here to keep up with a couple other games, and I have let Freeport fall 

I can start it up again today BUT I am going to be out of the country for 4 weeks starting in just a couple of weeks (10 days in fact) and will NOT have access to a computer. 

Again I am very sorry for being so lame...


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 29, 2004)

If you continue, I am still in


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I'm VERY sorry... I am a bastard... I have had a little time to come here to keep up with a couple other games, and I have let Freeport fall
> 
> I can start it up again today BUT I am going to be out of the country for 4 weeks starting in just a couple of weeks (10 days in fact) and will NOT have access to a computer.
> 
> Again I am very sorry for being so lame...




No hard feelings, *he says as taking the burrs of his knife on a belt* ;-)

If you keep up with it, I'm game.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 30, 2004)

Same here!


----------



## JimAde (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm in, too.  Don't worry about it, though, Karl.  Life gets busy sometimes, I know.  It's only a game, after all. 

If you start up again, I'll be there.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm in agreement with JimAde on this one.  If you want to continue, I'll be happy to stick around, but if you're too busy for it, you shouldn't overwork yourself on our account.  We can always find more games to play on ENworld, but you can't just go find more freetime.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 2, 2004)

Karl: I don't want to muddy up the IC thread with this any further.  Just let me know if I can convert all my spells to cantrips or not.  If I can only convert my uncast cantrips I think I have two.  According to the RAW, of course, I'm out of luck until I rest and prepare spells again.  Just let me know.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 3, 2004)

Hmm well I am not 100% on this one... in one way I don't see anything wrong will using higher level spell slots for lower level ones, but not really legal though I suppose. Let me think about it tonight. For right now I am going to assume you switched one of your cantrips if that is ok just to move things along


----------



## JimAde (Sep 3, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hmm well I am not 100% on this one... in one way I don't see anything wrong will using higher level spell slots for lower level ones, but not really legal though I suppose. Let me think about it tonight. For right now I am going to assume you switched one of your cantrips if that is ok just to move things along



Cool.  As I said, according to the rules I am stuck with what I prepare.  If I wanted to be flexible, I could have been a sorcerer. 

I'm glad we're rolling again.  I really like this game.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 4, 2004)

ok just remember that I will be gone starting next week (Thursday the 9th). You all are really close and I hope that I can wrab this part up before I go. Then when my wife and I get back I can start it up again back in Freeport. We are going out of the country for at least 4 weeks and I don't think I am going to be able to get online much if at all. Anyway, almost there


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2004)

Yay!


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 10, 2004)

Have a good vacation, Karl.  Zoraster awaits your return.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 10, 2004)

Karl started up a new Freeport thread here.  Wouldn't want anyone to miss it.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 15, 2004)

Karl, I just wanted to mention that Captain Drac (the parrot, not the dead guy...) is up in my room.  He's a neat eater, but really not appropriate to the dining room of a luxury hotel, I think.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 16, 2004)

Karl: I didn't want to clutter up the IC thread.  When you say 50% over cost, do you mean 50% above the normal retail price in the DMG, or 50% above the cost to make (about 75% of normal retail)?

 One of these deals will see me spending most of my money, while one will not...


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 16, 2004)

Sorry I should have just said 150% to *Buy* the items ... remember magic is rare so it tend to be more expensive...


----------



## JimAde (Oct 29, 2004)

Karl, did I not block off the stairs already?  Maybe I misunderstood something...


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

? Did you want to cast your spell? I thought you were just 'preparing' to cast it if you could get the thugs only. They were all mixed in with the Inn's Guards and Inn Keeper. 

I might have misunderstood. If you want to cast it now, you can... remember magic is not overly common in this world. Its around but it might cause some fear reactions... just as a reminder


----------



## JimAde (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought I actually cast it.  Not having cast the spell makes my granstanding look even more ridiculous, but that's ok by me. 

 My intention was to cast it above everybody, blocking the stairs, but not catching anybody in the effect.  If that's possible, I'll do it.  If not, I'll cast it anyway, catching all the thugs and as few of the guards as possible.  I don't care who this guy is, nobody interrupts my business dinners!


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

Just as a note, yes they will not just start shooting... ready action to reacte to you... depending on what your action is


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 8, 2004)

Karl, can Kitsh and Villard benefit from a surprise attack if they rush in the room by the window?

Ferrix should we simply keep an eye on them while the others get ready? 

Maybe we could sneak in attack possibly with a sneak attack then tumble our way out if they are too tough but that would put them on the defensive for a subsequent attack. 

Kitsch and Villard aren't the best 1 on 1 warriors so I am hesitating to go there 2 against 3.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes you would have surprise attack if you attack them... I think you have daggers is all though... just as an FYI


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Kitsch would have at the very least claimed his crossbow before heading up, since he had been looking for a perch to fire from.  He also had on him secreted away dagger or two, plus some darts.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 8, 2004)

So long as you are not planning to go hang out in the lobby with your weapons that should be fine...

NOW just killing a couple of people in an Inn _might_ not go over so well... you have the word of Kitsch (who the guards can't talk to) of what they are...  just a thought


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

Not planning on whacking them yet.  Plus, if we did, I'd attempt to make it as quiet as possible, and then in some manner rightfully dispose of the bodies.  Never leave a mess.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 8, 2004)

OK last thought then... Spider Climb will 0nly last 40 minutes... Kitsch hear them say they were planning something at 2 bell (2am), so that is over four hours away (it is at the nine bells hour or about 9pm at night)


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2004)

oops, wrong thread


----------



## JimAde (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey, everybody.  I'd like to move the assault planning to this thread so we don't clutter up the IC thread.  In the spirit of The Princess Bride, let's list our assets:

Torren Blackquill: Some buff spells, Protection form Arrows and a dazzling smile (plus a 1d6 rapier +1d6 sneak attack).  Also (if we want to take the time and the GM is benevolent) some alchemical supplies back at the shop.  I'm thinking of Smokesticks to implement DarkMaster's plan without burning down the hotel.

Kitsch: Rogue extraordinaire.  Should be able to get in one surprise shot with the crossbow (1d8 + 3d6 I believe...yikes) then do flanking sneak attack mayhem. 

Black Jack O'Bannon: Fighter/rogue, one of our better melee resources.  Yet another character with sneak attack.  We must flank or we will die. 

Villard: Another rapier-wielding, sneak-attacking, lightly armored fightin' machine.  I sense a trend.   Villard is, like Kitsch, good with a bow (in this case a longbow, including Rapid Shot) so if possible should attack from the window initially.

Zoroaster Surefoot: Swashbuckler nonpareil.  The halfling is our baddest fighter and the linchpin of any combat plan we might come up with.  He's the guy we all want to flank _with_. 

Fentrith Fade: Has Hammerhead officially dropped out?  Is his character around?  Could we send him to rent the boat?  We'll miss his tank-ness, but them's the breaks.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 12, 2004)

Should've looked here before posting IC.  Oh well.  I think the first plan was the best one - Kitsch and Villiard in the window, the rest of us knock on the door and talk our way in.  Shouldn't be too hard if we pretend to be hotel staff.  Renting a boat first might be a good plan, even though Zoraster doesn't like it.  

As for the battle, it should be pretty simple.  Run in, make with the flanking and the stabbing, and try to keep the exits blocked.  

It's kind of funny that we've 4 rogues, and hardly any ranks in social skills in the whole party.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 13, 2004)

Torren's got a little Diplomacy and Bluff (+5 or +6 in each I believe) but, yeah, no real schmooze-meisters.  Plan sounds good to me.  Let's give the others a chanced to chime in.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2004)

I like Jim Aide's plan.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 13, 2004)

OK if you are all cool with it I will post your bluff... now when is Kitsch going to try and sneak in? When you knock? Before?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 13, 2004)

Villard will sneak in by behind also.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 16, 2004)

Ummm... I did not think Kitsch and Villard were actually going to enter the room Karl.  At least I was not planning on it, I was going to fire my crossbow from outside the room when they burst in.  No reason to place myself in harm's way if I can.  And I imagine Villard has a similar idea.

Wandering hey neigh into a room filled with three guys just seems like a bad idea for a rogue.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 16, 2004)

I was hoping they would get a round or two of ranged attacks from outside and then join in the melee.

Also, I had hoped to cast Mage Armor on myself and perhaps Cat's Grace on Zoroaster before we got there.  Can I do that?  Regardless, see my post in the IC thread for my actions.  It's go time!


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not sure how they would fire from outside the room.  I know with spider climb you need both hands and feet to stick to the wall, and I'd imagine Kitsch's ability works the same. *Imagines a lemur walking up a wall like it was a floor.*


----------



## JimAde (Nov 16, 2004)

When I was using Spider Climb before, Karl said I could stand without using my hands, but I couldn't move that way.  And I could move at half speed by using one hand.  Is that right, Karl?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

OK I totally misunderstood I guess...

I will change it now... and yea I will let you stand with just your feet, so long as you do not move with Spider Climb.

SOOOOO Kitsch and Villard are staying outside the window... Torrin knocks, etc

And then the plan is? I just want a step by step what you PLAN to have happen


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

If Villard can stand without using his hand. He will position himself near the window. Hidding until he hears the doors being open. He will then Rapid shot the guys inside from just outside the window. He will try to shoot at the ones that are inside his 30' sneak attack range.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 16, 2004)

Torren (buffed with Mage Armor) will do the knocking and the talking, I guess.  If they open the door he'll try to push his way in and attack.  His priority, though, is to make sure Zoroaster is able to get in.  Zoroaster will hopefully be pre-buffed with Cat's Grace for whirlwind stabbity goodness. 

Captain Drac can stay outside and join us as we run from the inn.

Man, they are never gonna let us back in this place...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

Kitsch's plan was to coat a bolt with sassone leaf residue and then snipe one of the guys from outside, then duck back to gain cover, hide, rinse and repeat if possible.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Torren (buffed with Mage Armor) will do the knocking and the talking, I guess.  If they open the door he'll try to push his way in and attack.  His priority, though, is to make sure Zoroaster is able to get in.  Zoroaster will hopefully be pre-buffed with Cat's Grace for whirlwind stabbity goodness.
> 
> Captain Drac can stay outside and join us as we run from the inn.
> 
> Man, they are never gonna let us back in this place...



It might be better to bait them into attacking us, considering that we're already planning on involving the watch...

Zoraster just goes with whatever plan will get the party moving.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

I hope someone took care of closing the door, the focus now seems on those two dead bodies, by the time they discover the other dead bodies hopefully Villard and the others will be able to prove to the authorities that these three had what they deserved. (Don't forget Villard is lawful) 

obviously someone in the kitchen is involved, I think we should go make a little visit to the kitchen. Who is our social skill guy?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Ferrix, I hope that Kitsch has the intention to share the gold after


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

We don't have a social skill guy unless you call a lemur who can't speak with good ranks in bluff or a wizard trying to be a flashy entrepeneur social skill guys ;-)

No offense jimade.

Gold? What gold?  Maybe if ya ask nice.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

wheels within wheels


----------



## JimAde (Nov 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> We don't have a social skill guy unless you call a lemur who can't speak with good ranks in bluff or a wizard trying to be a flashy entrepeneur social skill guys ;-)
> 
> No offense jimade.
> 
> Gold? What gold?  Maybe if ya ask nice.



 None take.   Torren's a classic example of a sub-optimal character.  He's a swashbuckling, charismatic, melee-loving, skill-monkey wizard.  Maybe I should have played a bard.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Haha... I should have asked Karl Green if I could have used the Weapon Group proficiencies so I wouldn't have to burn a feat to use a repeating crossbow (never knew why they were exotic, they're just mad expensive).


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone is thinking of improving their social skills at next level? If not I might take another rogue level and put everything I can in Diplomacy 9 rank the rest in sense motive and maybe take the negociator feat. I know Villard has only 8 charisma, but I feel a social hero would be welcomed in this story.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree, but I hate to see you throw a lot of skill points at something you obviously didn't intend for your character.  

Assuming we live that long, I'll definitely be taking another level of wizard.  We need those third-level spells.   Still, I could put some more points into the social skills.  I'm probably going to take 2-weapon fighting for my feat since I have a spiffy matching dagger for my rapier that I've never used.

Black Jack is pretty charismatic, if RangerJohn was planning on another Rogue level he would get more out of the skills.  I believe those social skills are in-class for Swashbucklers, as well, right Kangaxx?

Kitsch is pretty much lost cause as a face man, since he can't communicate with most people.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 19, 2004)

Some ranks in diplomacy might be good for Zoraster.  Bluff and sense motive are kinda out of character for him though.  He'd never have come up with a plan like talking our way in.  

And it would be nice to get something out of that 12 charisma I bought.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

well Black Jack and Torrin both have good CHA

but Fentrith Fade was not any good at social stuff either... OK question... what do you think I should do with Fentrith? Do you think I should recruit someone to join to play a cleric or should I just NPC Fentrith? If I NPC him, he wil be pretty quite and not do much besides follow the party around and fight and then do some healing... just cause a cleric or druid would really help the group in the future...


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Either find someone to take him over, or find us another cleric... one less ornery perhaps?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Find a new player, I hate those zombie PC


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 19, 2004)

OK I will wait a bit as I am not sure when I want to introduce them... once I see a good spot I will recruit


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Karl, 
Do you need a new player. I would love to join in! Do you need a new character or for me to take over a current PC?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey sure 
We lost one FT character... right now there are....

4 Wizard/1 Rogue
5 Rogue
3 Rogue/2 Fighter
3 Rogue/2 Ranger
5 Swashbuckler

we lost the cleric. Character creation and history can be found here


Basic Character Creation. 

5th level. 
32 points Attribute buying (remember the +1 stat at 4th level). 
Hit Points – max at first level, then d4 =3; d6 =4, d8 =6, d10 =8, d12 =10 hit points each level after. 
4000 gold pieces in starting funds (NOTE you will have 2d6 gold pieces to start the game; any funds you do not spend out of your starting wealth will be lost). 
All classes and races from the PHB 3.5 are allowed. Classes from the Complete Warrior area also allowed. Prestige classes found in the DMG 3.5 and the CW, CD are also allowed EXCEPT for Forgotten Realms specific ones (Red Wizards, Purple Knights and one or two others I can't remember right now). I might allow them with changes so ask first. 
Multiclassing Spell-casters: I think I would prefer pure spellcasters (Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer and Wizards) to take a level or two in some other non pure spellcasting class. This will limit the upper powered spells I think in a good way. BUT to help compensate a bit, the number of spells you can cast a day will be your total character level. This will not let you cast higher level spells, only additional spells (i.e. a 3rd level wizard/2nd level fighter would be able to cast four cantrips, three 1st level and two 2nd level spells). Wizards learn one additional spell each time they take a non-wizard level and sorcerers learn their spells at their total character level (but again can’t cast higher level spells until they reach they Sorcerers level needed). I will allow exceptions to this though… Elves can always be full level Wizards or Sorcerers (and the Elf’s preferred classes now should be Wizards and Sorcerer). And Humans can also have full levels in any of these classes, just because they are Humans. 
Limit on magical items (mostly from limiting your starting wealth, but no more then a couple potions or scrolls people). 
The gods worshipped in this world are those found in the Player’s Handbook. Freeport also has its patron god of Pirates and Privateers called Harrimast (CN; priest: any Chaotic; Spheres - Air, Travel, War, Water; Favored Weapon: Cutlass)
Alignment – any nonevil. 

*Magic is rare but potent*

First NPC spellcaster are rare(r). I will be modifying most of the NPC listed as spellcasters to either non-spellcaster or maybe Adepts or maybe just lowering their level. Also for NPC spellcaster, metamagical and creations feats will either be disallowed or will be rare… in most cases. There are some magical items that I really do like (like the Figure Heads mounted onto ships that might give them some magical effects) that I will continue and might make cheaper only because they add favor. 

The Player Characters; being the exceptional people that they are will still be able to take normal classes and can take any creation feat or metamagic feat. I would ask that you limit them somewhat to better fit the world but with a good reason I can accept most. 

I will also reduce the amount of magic given out as treasure. The PCs must rely more on mundane equipment, or take the time to make their own magic items. Remember that I will look at CR ratings of monsters and will watch this close. 

Last but not least, pick an item (magical or non-magical) as a special item, and it will have some 'special' abilities that we will go over later


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 26, 2004)

BTW sorry for the slow posting I am currently moving and taking a course at work so my internet will be extremely limited for the rest of the week. My provider cut my internet 5 days too early and mess up with the normal phone. The noise prevent my dial up to work so no internet from home either. 

Next week things should slowly starts to go back to normal.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 26, 2004)

This weekend/holiday is pretty much a bust... I am only going to be able to jump on a couple of minutes now and then maybe tonight so totally understand


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 5, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard looks at Zoraster and not even waiting for his confirmation (He knows what the halfling will say)




That made me laugh out loud.  I guess Zoraster is pretty predictable.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

Of course Zoraster is predictable


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

DarkMaster (and others ) as I don't have your character sheets on my right now (and I don't always do) could you include what Skill you are using and your bonus... I assuming Open Locks but I don't know what Villard's skill bonus with that is (or are you using Move Silent?) just want to make sure


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry, I taught the shutter wasn't lock. Villard isn't train in Disable device or open lock so I was thinking about move silently +11


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 5, 2004)

Hmm, the door is looking like a bust.  Does Zoraster see any windows that could provide a more.. expedient entry?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 6, 2004)

In the ally where the two of you are, there is only this one door... no other windows etc. At the mouth of the ally, that leads out into the main street there might be another, but you can see a few people walking around out there...the other way is the rear of the building but you are not at the right angle to see anything back there


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 7, 2004)

Are the guards preventing people from leaving the inn?  Zoraster won't want to go in if they won't let him back out.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 8, 2004)

Nope people are coming and going...


----------



## JimAde (Dec 14, 2004)

Karl, I'm not sure when the rest of us can act.  Please let me know when I should post Torren's reaction to events.

Thanks.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

If you all deside to act, it will be initiative... so if you want just say "ATTACK" or whatever  and I will do the initiative... no one is surprised you are all just standing around, holding as it were


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 15, 2004)

OOC: Sorry, I'm confused.  What combat is imminent?  I see one group, spread out at the inn.  Another in an alley looking at a door.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 15, 2004)

I believe the gathered all the party together (including Black Jack) and are now standing in the ally. 

Villard is about halfway up the stairs, where one man with a pistol is telling him to take off and the rest of you are in the ally around the stairs


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 15, 2004)

Nevermind, I should really read the IC thread before the OOC one. Also, I forgot to mention that Zoraster would draw his rapier as he goes up the stairs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Karl what's happening? don't let this one die, I really enjoy your style and hope the slowdown is caused by the holidays.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 30, 2004)

Just a heads-up that I will be taking a long week-end (as I'm sure many are).  I'll be out of touch tomorrow and through the week-end.

I sure hope Mic doesn't turn me into a big pile of sushi.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi, been reading the ic thread and noticed in talking the talk that you're looking for a coupla players. Mind if join in? I already have a character pretty much made except for the equipment/gear aspect. she's a ranger-cleric elf if that's ok.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Should be ok... the first page has the character creation rules. The players are 

a human Ranger/Rogue
a human Wizard/Rgoue
a Elf Fighter/Rogue
a halfling Swashbuckler

maybe a Kitch Rogue 

Lots of rogues and dex type people 

Post your idea here and then when he is all approved over in the Rogue's Gallery. Depending on what happens in the Warehouse will let me know when you come in


----------



## kirinke (Jan 1, 2005)

Alrighty. here goes.

*NAME: Sirethia Randiriel.* 
RACE: Female elf.  ALIGN: Neutral Good. Deity: Fharlanghn. Home: Tir na Quin.

(3) STR: 16
(3) DEX: 17 (15 + 2 racial)
(0) CON: 10 (12 - 2 racial)
(0) INT: 11(10 + 1 lvl bon)
(2) WIS: 15
(0) CHA: 10

*CLERIC 3RD RANGER 2ND*
EXP: 10,000
HP: 34
BAB: 4
GRAPPLE: 3
REFLEX: 7
FORT: 6
WILL: 7 (5 + 2 feat bonus)
INIT: 3
MELEE: 7/RANGED: 7

*AC: 13 (natural)* 
+3 armor bonus + 5 max dex bonus
TOUCH: 11, FLAT: 10

*CARRYING CAPACITY*
LIGHT: 76 lbs or less. MEDIUM: 77-153 lbs. HEAVY: 154-230 lbs. 

*RACIAL SKILLS*
- Magic Sleep Immunity. 
- +2 Save vs. Enchantment. 
- Low-Light Vision
- +2 Listen, Search and Spot
- Martial weapon proficiency

*LANGUAGES*
Elf. Common. Celestial. Aquan (undersea common). Draconic. gnome. halfling. 

*CLASS SKILLS*
proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with all types of armor and shields (except tower shields).
Turn or rebuke undead
1st favored enemy: humans.
Track 
wild empathy 
Combat style archery: virtual point blank shot, rapid shot

*SKILLS*
(2) Handle Animal...............(2+0)			
(5) Heal............................(3+2)
(5) Hide............................(2+3)
(2) Knowledge, Nature.........(2+0)
(5) Listen..........................(1+2+2)
(5) Search.........................(1+2+2)
(5) Move Silently.................(2+3)
(5) Spot............................(1+2+2)
(4) Survival........................(2+2)
(5) Speak language..............(5+0)
(3) Profession, Seafarer........(3+0)

*FEATS*
Scribe scroll
Iron will (+2 bonus on all will saves)

*SPELLS*
_*PROTECTION DOMAIN*_
Granted Power: You can generate a protective ward as a supernatural ability. Grant someone you touch a resistance bonus equal to your cleric level on his or her next saving throw. Activating this power is a standard action. The protective ward is an abjuration effect with a duration of 1 hour that is usable once per day.
_*TRAVEL DOMAIN*_
Granted Powers: For a total time per day of 1 round per cleric level you possess, you can act normally regardless of magical effects that impede movement as if you were affected by the spell freedom of movement. This effect occurs automatically as soon as it applies, lasts until it runs out or is no longer needed, and can operate multiple times per day (up to the total daily limit of rounds). This granted power is a supernatural ability. Add Survival to your list of cleric class skills.

*0 LEVEL SPELLS*
Detect Magic (2). Detect Poison. Light

*1ST LVL SPELLS*
Nimbus of light (sunlight illuminates you until released as an attack for 1d8 + 1/lvl damage) pg 136 complete divine
Summon Monster I
Remove Fear
Long-strider (domain spell)

*Appearance*
Size: Medium 
Height: 6' tall
Weight: 150 lbs 
Age: 110 years
Hair: shoulder length, curly blond
Eyes: piercing green
Skin: tanned, healthy

Sirethia is a beautiful 6ft tall she-elf with tanned skin and a slender, deceptively muscular build. Her gold-blonde hair is shoulder length and normally held back in a simple braid. She is wearing a dark blue vest over a loose red tunic. Her boots, belt, cloak and trousers are black. Strapped to her belt is a plain, but beautifully crafted scimitar and dagger as well as several pouches. 

She keeps her money in a money-belt under her clothes. Slung across her back is a modified backpack with a quiverfull of arrows strapped to it by a clever arrangment of buckles and canvas. Slung across one shoulder is a well-crafted and intricently carved composite longbow. She generally wears masterwork studded leather armor if she thinks she's going into trouble.

*BACKGROUND*
Sirethia’s history began when she was found unconscious on a deserted island beach by pirates who had landed there to make repairs on their ship. They took her in, figuring if nothing else, they could ransom her back to her own people for a fair bit of coin. When they found that she had very little knowledge of her own past and therefore couldn’t be ransomed, they decided that she could work off her debt to them by becoming a member of the crew. 

She agreed and apprenticed to the ship’s-healer, a priest of  Fharlanghn. She never fully recovered her memory, save for bits and pieces. They found that she had some training as a ranger, which helped her to adapt to life aboard a ship-full of rouges.  

After she had worked off her debt, which included a year and a day of service, she decided to stay on and served aboard the Eagle’s Pride for a full ten years, eventually becoming first mate. When they reached Free-Port,  she left on good terms and is now searching for her past. The captian of the ship, Peter Graymalkin, gave her his signet ring as a token of friendship. 

The only clue she has is the scimitar she had been clutching in one fist when they found her.  Though plain, this weapon is beautifully crafted and possesses a strange magical aura that no one has quite been able to identify.  The only thing that Sirethia knows for sure is that it isn’t cursed or evil.  (she is the eldest child of a major noble family on Tir na Quin, though she doesn’t know it..)

*The Eagle’s Pride:*
Fairly good reputation for pirates anyway.  Generally they’ll take the goods and valuables of the ships they overcome and let the crew/passengers go. They aren’t into wonton mayhem or slavery and in fact have a general policy of attacking slave-ships on sight. The captain is Peter Graymalkin.

*WEAPONS/ARMOR*
+1 Scimitar (+7 melee), family blade................02 lbs
Masterwork composite longbow (ranged +7)......03 lbs
40 arrows...................................................06 lbs 
Dagger (+7 melee)........................................01 lbs 
Masterwork Studded leather armor...................20 lbs 

*EQUIPMENT (most of this stuff is in a chest in an inn)*
Backpack/quiver..............02 lbs 
Bedroll/blanket.................03 lbs 
Winter blanket.................03 lbs 
Chalk.............................00 lbs 
Flint and steel.................00 lbs 
Hooded lantern................02 lbs 
50ft silk rope...................05 lbs 
Tolietry kit......................01 lbs 
1 lbs of soap...................01 lbs 
Repair kit........................01 lbs 
Sewing kit......................00 lbs 
Small steel mirror.............01 lbs 
Signet ring.....................00 lbs 
04 sunrods.....................04 lbs 
Healer’s kit.....................01 lbs 
Cooking kit.....................01 lbs 
Mess kit.........................01 lbs 
Silver holy symbol............01 lbs 
3 pints of lamp oil............03 lbs 
Waterskin.......................04 lbs 
02 Cleric’s vestments.......12 lbs 
02 noble outfits w/jewelry 20 lbs 
02 explorer’s outfits........08 lbs
05 pitons/hammer...........04 lbs
Journal.........................01 lbs
ink bottle/pen................00 lbs
3 thunder stones............03 lbs
2 flasks of holy water......02 lbs
Moneybelt.....................00 lbs

EQUIPPED
Weapons/armor
Backpack/quiver
Explorer’s outfit
04 Sunrods
Holy symbol
Belt-pouch
Signet ring
3 thunderstones
2 flasks of holy water
Moneybelt

TREASURE
12gp
40sp
40cp


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

Kewl I will read him over but *s*he looks good... very nice


----------



## kirinke (Jan 1, 2005)

thankies. will work on her equipment list next.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 1, 2005)

*Elias Elsworth*

Elias Elsworth
Male Elf Barbarian1/Druid4
Deity: none

Str   14  +2 (6 pt)
Dex  16  +3 (6 pt, racial)
Con  12  +1 (6 pt, racial)
Int   11   -  (3 pt)
Wis  16  +3 (8 pt, lv bonus)
Cha  11   -  (3 pt)

HP 41 (12+6+6+6+6+5)
AC 18 (3 dex, 4 armor, 1 ring)

Base Attack Bonus: +4
Grapple: +2

Fort  +7 (6 base, 1 con)
Ref   +4 (1 base, 3 dex)
Will   +7 (4 base, 3 wis)

Languages: Human and Elven

Skills
Knowledge (nature)	+10 (8 ranks, +2 class)
Heal                 	             +11 (8 ranks, 3 wis)
Concentration		+7 (6 ranks, 1 con)
Spot			+10 (4 ranks, 2 racial, 3 wis)
Survival		             +7 (4 ranks, 3 wis, +2 class)
Literacy                                 (2 ranks)

Attacks:

wooden staff            +6 (4 base, 2 str)
masterwork longbow  +8 (4 base, 1 mstrwrk, 3 dex)

Feats & Abilities
Dodge (lv1)
Mobility (lv3)
Rage 1x/day
Fast Movement
Animal Companion
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure
Spontaneous Summon Nature's Ally

Spells (5/4/3)
0th - _resistance, create water, know direction, purify food/water, light_
1st - _entangle, shillelagh, produce flame, obscuring mist_
2nd - _flame blade, summon swarm, gust of wind_

Items
Hide Armor +1
Family Ring (currently a +1 protection)
Masterwork Longbow
Quiver
Wooden Staff
Chest of Miscellanous Items (at the Inn)

Appearance:
         His perpetual scowl does little to marr the distinctive elven features - slender, steamlined face and build. He wears a simple cloak, an attempt to be as inconspicious as possible, but there is little hiding the beautifully ornate longbow. Other than that, of course, he doesn't strike you at all, just another elf trapaizing about the city.

Background
         The ring was given to him by his family at the early age of 95. It was a desperate attempt to bring him back into the folds of traditional elven society, a society that Elias had already shunned. Elias took the ring and left. He doesn't plan on going back. For the next half-century, Elias lived, alone, in the forests hundreds of miles from Freeport. In doing so, he learned many of the ways of the druid; how not only to survive, but how to have a symbiotic relationship with the environment itself. When poachers came, he was the one who dealth with them. When the storms came, he always knew where the cave was.
         The dire bear was a thorn in Elias's side for almost a decade. The monster ravaged the forest, disrupting life on every level of the pyramid. Slaying the beast was the greatest achievement of his life, up to that point. He had laid a cunning trap, but even bleeding, mauled by various caltrops, arrows, and fallen tree branches, the bear had been a difficult fight. Battered and almost unconcious from the repeated blows from the furious monster, Elias managed to put a flame blade right between the bear's eyes, scorching its eyes and filling its lungs with fire. His ring had saved his life, protected him long enough to slay the beast, but he doesn't know it.
          Later, Elias paid a renowned blacksmith to make armor out of the slain beast. He wears it to this day. Protecting the forest had grown tiresome, and so once again, Elias started his life anew, for much the same reason. His adventures led him to the city of Freeport, the first real urban area he has encountered. Awed by its magnificence, and size, Elias took a human name, Elsworth, and ventured into the city. Into another life.
          That was two months ago.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 1, 2005)

hehe Bunch of Elves now  that's cool. I will look them over but just a quick glance looks good.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 1, 2005)

ok, who are the current players/characters? plot summary would be nice too.  

i've just been brousing the IC thread to get an idea of the plot/who's who....


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

Well in Part 1, the first game, the different members of the party were all for various reasons down in the poor part of Freeport. A crowd had gathered when they found a body floating at the waterfront. Normally this would not have been any cause for alarm here, but a priest of Wee Jess was there saying that it was a worker from the Crematorium... an island a number of miles away where most of the dead from Freeport are taken.
He hired them to go check it out, and when they got there just as a storm was coming in. They found the place abandoned, but where attacked by a couple of different freakiest monsters (a Sea Hag, a Were-Shark and Aquatic Chocker). Then they found out that the 'Sea-Devils' had come to the island and would return that night. The boat they had come in would not survive the storm coming out on the water so they had to wait it out. BIG battle but in the end the party survived but the burned down the main Crematorium building. 
Also they saw some weird floating 'Sea-Devil' and it said that it was "not over" and that it would pay Freeport back (they ready did not know what it was talking about)
In Part 2 then they were rescued the next day, and after resting they meet someone on the Captains Council who wanted to give them another reward for helping the city... a week at the 'Last Resort Inn' one of the very best Inn within Freeport. While they have been there, they stopped an irate husband breaking into the place, saw some cultist and killed a couple of them who were coming to grab a friend of one of them, saved a girl whose family was just assassinated and have tracked the assassin to a old warehouse. Now they broke into the warehouse and are facing off with some roguish looking fellows...


----------



## kirinke (Jan 2, 2005)

well, whenever you see a good place to insert us into the game, give us a go ahead.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

Give me a couple of days


----------



## kirinke (Jan 2, 2005)

not a prob. 
hope the 1st level spell *nimbus of light* is ok.
I won't put her into the Rouge's gallery thread untill you've looked her over though.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 2, 2005)

Karl I have several questions. 

Will the guard be flat foot on my next attack? 

Can I move back with the other or the two guards are blocking me, if so is their an alternate way, like jumping off the ramp and running back to the other. 

I know that Ferrix won't be back until the 4th. But in your post I was under the impression that he wasn't playing this game anymore.

I am happy to see that at least one new player will join in. Hopefully Ferrix and RangerJohn will continue with us.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 2, 2005)

heh. and i'm an avid poster too.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Karl I have several questions.
> 
> Will the guard be flat foot on my next attack?
> 
> ...




If Ferrix is coming back great! He has not posted for a really long time though 
I know JimAbe will be back sometime this week also. 

As for the guards, as the Leader yelled at them I am going to give them another Spot roll (DC 15) to not be flat-footed against Villard. Normally they would be flat-footed but the warning I am giving them a bonus as it were.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Kirinke and Ender Wiggin.  It's nice to see some fresh faces in here.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks. Look forward to playing.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 3, 2005)

thankies! i look forward to adding to my post count.


----------



## JimAde (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey, Ender.  Are you the same Ender_Wiggin from the Uncertain Skies boards?  I post there under the name Ilium.  Welcome to Freeport (and same to Kirinke).


----------



## kirinke (Jan 4, 2005)

Karl, was thinking about Sirethia's background, figured that with being a pirate err ex-pirate , she should take a coupla ranks in _*profession, seafarer*_. So I subracted a a point off of three of her other skills and added seafarer to the mix. Is it ok?


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

sounds find... I want to wait to see what happens in their present fight but I will be intro both of you pretty quick here


----------



## kirinke (Jan 4, 2005)

heh, good thing these ideas hit me before game-play commences. and it fits with her character-concept too.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea Ferrix is back... sorry I doughed ye man


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 4, 2005)

Jim: Yeah I'm the one and the same. Uncertainskies is more or less dead (last post was december 21st!), and I don't really feel the urge to do anything about it.


----------



## JimAde (Jan 4, 2005)

I noticed that, but don't understand why.  Weird.  I was enjoying your game, though.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks. I'm still learning as a DM, but maybe I'll start a game here after I gain some credibility (a higher post count, for example, goes a long way toward that end).


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 4, 2005)

Post count shouldn't be an issue if you are the DM. 

Don't worry about player dissapearing all of a sudden. In one of my game 6 players dissapeared from the board entirely for months, but my game continued. I recruited four new player, restarted the whole thing from scratch and the game has now been running for a few months. They are slowly uncovering the story plot. 

I find too many DM on this board just give up on interesting game leaving the player in the dark about their intention. I suggest that if you don't plan on continuing your game, make at least a short post explaining the reason why. 

That would give a nice boost to your credibility (at least in the eyes of someone like me. There are already a few PbP DM on my black list  ).


----------



## kirinke (Jan 5, 2005)

What Darkmaster said. 
There will always be players willing to play. Maybe not the original group, but you'll always have someone who is willing to put time and effort into your games. Me, if I join a game, I'm in there for the long haul.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey everyone. As a forum moderator, I need to close this thread for being at or near 500 posts. I'll wait until the DM has an opportunity to start a new thread, and perhaps link it here.

Thanks muchly. You can email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com if you need anything special done.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 5, 2005)

It's a shiny new thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=113013


----------

